# #205 Semi dun finished yo driveler and started a newun



## Semi-Pro (Jun 15, 2016)

Whats a driveler?
and sup! Ive been missin some thangs


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2016)

Well, with a little practice you might figure it out, but you dang sure made this one hard to find.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2016)

as kyDawg said the last one is


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2016)

someone put a smilie on this one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> someone put a smilie on this one.



I know........right?


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 15, 2016)

Evening, almost couldn't find the place


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2016)

elebenmohowas . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> elebenmohowas . .



Seth Sr.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Seth Sr.





Jr has graduated with paint chip eating honors from YDC, straight to the Big House for his master's in delinquency.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2016)

Grrrrrrr, gotta meeting in the morning.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrr, gotta meeting in the morning.



Had mine this morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Had mine this morning





PFFFFFFFFFFFFFT...


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 15, 2016)

I'll give you the jist of it, don't do anything stupid and watch out for wasps 



Don't forget to sign the sheet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I'll give you the jist of it, don't do anything stupid and watch out for wasps
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to sign the sheet






I always sit closest to the door so I'm the first one out, boss man walks thru the door and hands me the sheet first thing !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2016)

morning kids... im hangin the 11m ta 11m off on drunkbro today!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> morning kids... im hangin the 11m ta 11m off on drunkbro today!





Good deal, one more for you right ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good deal, one more for you right ???



Tonight and tomorrow.... Then I'm packing up for some trout fishing


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Tonight and tomorrow.... Then I'm packing up for some trout fishing





Sounds good, I've never been.  Where ya headed ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds good, I've never been.  Where ya headed ??



Got access to a cabin on the Cohhutta... Going to fish Jacks river.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Got access to a cabin on the Cohhutta... Going to fish Jacks river.





You carrying Drunkbro, or MIL ???


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You carrying Drunkbro, or MIL ???



Or Drunkbro and MIL


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You carrying Drunkbro, or MIL ???





Wycliff said:


> Or Drunkbro and MIL



I'll cut ya!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You carrying Drunkbro, or MIL ???





Wycliff said:


> Or Drunkbro and MIL





blood on the ground said:


> I'll cut ya!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2016)

I see Stonerbro down there . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I see Stonerbro down there . .



Stonerbro got permagrin right now!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2016)

wow this is still going on


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2016)

Tonights goin on by !!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 16, 2016)

Had to dig up some Grace Slick for Pillpoppin Quack and then just couldn't quit listening to songs from WOODSTOCK


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tonights goin on by !!



Yes it is


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 16, 2016)

Morning Stonerbro and Dh


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2016)

deerehauler said:


> wow this is still going on




Where ya been bro ???  Still playing with jets ?? 





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Had to dig up some Grace Slick for Pillpoppin Quack and then just couldn't quit listening to songs from WOODSTOCK





Uncle Stoner been hittin the bong . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2016)

Getting close to time for the early morning bro's !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 16, 2016)

Taco bell... Brrrrrp, pfffffft!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 16, 2016)

Quack? Wy? .... Coffee bro? .... Sockbro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2016)

treemohowas..


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 16, 2016)

yep...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 16, 2016)

Good Morning Drivelers.  Looks like all of you have been having a ball all night long.  Drinking likker, scratching your hiney.....drinking more likker, scratching your hiney some more etc.


I am surprised that Blood ain't taking his MIL on his upcoming fishing trip.  I am also really surprised that Drunkbro ain't riding "shotgun" on this trip as well.


Attention Please:  All stupid meetings have been cancelled for this month !!!!

Where or where is that coffee pot as I need some to get my heart "Jump-started" this morning.  I think that I will hijack Moonpie's vehicle and go fishing today instead because that sounds better than working for sure.


One last thought.....................Dang, Peggy's Restaurant surely sounds really good for lunch today.  I wish that I could make it though.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 16, 2016)

Moon is just like the mailman.......he is right on time every day !!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Morning Quackbro, Blood, Wy. Fishing sounds like a better choice than work to me too EE!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 16, 2016)

Good morning day walkers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2016)

I wanna go HOME !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wanna go HOME !!




Quack, I thought that you were at home BUT still trapped up on the roof !!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2016)

coffee aaaaaaaaaaahhhh


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Morning Gobble and spot on!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 16, 2016)

Looks like Quack dun replaced me as roof sittin kang....I guess I couldn't be numeral eeewNo foreva!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Looks like Quack dun replaced me as roof sittin kang....I guess I couldn't be numeral eeewNo foreva!!!



sayitain'tso


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 16, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Looks like Quack dun replaced me as roof sittin kang....I guess I couldn't be numeral eeewNo foreva!!!




He'll run outta dog medicine soon enough and you can get your chair back


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 16, 2016)

Ttyl I'm out


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 16, 2016)

Quack and Bog lets go


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 16, 2016)

Quack ?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 16, 2016)

Duck?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Morning Fuzzy. You been catching any fish?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2016)

goose?

morning fuzzy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2016)

Mornin folks.....happy Thurstday.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Morning Jeff. You cooked any skrimps yet? Man you got my mouth watering.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 16, 2016)

Some of billys went to the mountains last week and caught some trout.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 16, 2016)

My dad grew up on Heard Ave in Macon. It's now a craxk street.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 16, 2016)

I saw where Bigs cooked some up. Yeah Fuzzy, there are some areas that have really gotten bad.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 16, 2016)

Driveby. Mernin folks


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi Miggy, bye Miggy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 16, 2016)

Bugs grilled us up some bacon wrapped scallops and back straps... awesome food


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2016)

working moon?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2016)

Migmack said:


> Bugs grilled us up some bacon wrapped scallops and back straps... awesome food



That would be some big scallops


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 16, 2016)

Just helped my neighbor unload a dump truck engine.... Out of my element with this stuff.... Looks complicated but I'd like to learn how to do it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. You cooked any skrimps yet? Man you got my mouth watering.



Not yet Moon, haven't even popped the heads yet. Gotta get Jag to work then come back and take care of bidness. Poppin heads, baggin'em up, makin some shrimp stock, and cleanin up the mess. Just too tired and stove up yesterday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2016)

Gotta go, holler later. 

Thurstday.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Quack and Bog lets go



I'm gone bro, fixin to crash.




Migmack said:


> My dad grew up on Heard Ave in Macon. It's now a craxk street.





Born and raised in Macon, used to be proud of it, nowadays not so much.  Fear for 92 yr old Mom's life.

She lives in a gated condo, but what worries me is not only when she's driving (she'll scare da snot outta ya) but when she gets to where she's going.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 16, 2016)

Hay


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 16, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hay



For sale?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2016)

who's da new dribbler??

 Mernin Folks!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gone bro, fixin to crash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 smh


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 16, 2016)

Morning keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2016)

Migmack said:


> Morning keebs


howudoin, Mig?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2016)

Keebs said:


> who's da new dribbler??
> 
> Mernin Folks!



Don't know, but he didn't get much of a welcome. 

Mornin.


Them sure are some purdy skrimps Jeff fa fa. We brought home a cooler slap full just like em from Edisto. Fresh off da boat.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't know, but he didn't get much of a welcome.
> 
> Mornin.
> 
> ...


First time I think I've seen a newbie jump in & start a dribbler too....... 

Ya'll HUSH about the skrimp, ya'll making me so hungry!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2016)

ohmy...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2016)

Well.............. Look at Keebs!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well.............. Look at Keebs!


hold on, let me git spiffy first..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2016)

Keebs said:


> hold on, let me git spiffy first..........



look at you now.   



catwhistletime.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 16, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> For sale?



Ok did some checkin and I can get you one heck of a good deal on a few round bales  but I need to know can you drive and load bales in the dark without any lights?  
There seems to be only one gate and road into the field so a big stout pushbar on the front of your rig might be needed incase for some reason the road is blocked The more you want the better the deal I can make. 

desclaimer 
By the way should you get caught in the field I know nuttin about this deal


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> look at you now.
> 
> 
> 
> catwhistletime.








 you makin me blush.............


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Ok did some checkin and I can get you one heck of a good deal on a few round bales  but I need to know can you drive and load bales in the dark without any lights?
> There seems to be only one gate and road into the field so a big stout pushbar on the front of your rig might be needed incase for some reason the road is blocked The more you want the better the deal I can make.
> 
> desclaimer
> By the way should you get caught in the field I know nuttin about this deal


oh wow, if that is aleisha instead of bermuda, my horses neeeeed that field!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 16, 2016)

Keebs said:


> you makin me blush.............
> 
> oh wow, if that is aleisha instead of bermuda, my horses neeeeed that field!!




Not sure Keebs don't think it's aleisha (what ever that is) but it could be oats   darn now I may have to stop and check the next time I go by there ya got me WONDERING


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 16, 2016)

OK had to google it and I don't think that's what it is.

http://www.fingerfarms.net/?pg=jiggs


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Not sure Keebs don't think it's aleisha (what ever that is) but it could be oats   darn now I may have to stop and check the next time I go by there ya got me WONDERING


looks more like wheat straw now that I looked closer.............


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> OK had to google it and I don't think that's what it is.
> 
> http://www.fingerfarms.net/?pg=jiggs


nope, not Bermuda.........  aleisha just has a higher protein and nutrients for horses, they hold their weight better on it.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 16, 2016)

Pretty sure it wasn't wheat straw it was green when they cut it and I know they'll cut oats just before it goes to head/seed but after being cut it won't grow back like alfafa and looks like a harvested wheat field but I'm not sure


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 16, 2016)

By the way did see my 1st fawn you'll have to look hard it was in some really tall grass but ma was keeping an eye on me. Later on the drive got the little buck


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2016)

Ham sammiches and pickled okry on da side.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2016)

Keebs said:


> you makin me blush.............
> 
> oh wow, if that is aleisha instead of bermuda, my horses neeeeed that field!!





We used to grow about 15 acres of Aleisha for our cows. It makes fine hay.

Nice shots, Mike.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't know, but he didn't get much of a welcome.
> 
> Mornin.
> 
> ...





Yes ma'am, I wasn't comin home witout'em either! These were straight off da boat. 

Po-boys tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2016)

I knew a gal named Aleshia back in the day..... 

I used to tell her "Hay".


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Ham sammiches and pickled okry on da side.


that sounds good!


Nicodemus said:


> We used to grow about 15 acres of Aleisha for our cows. It makes fine hay.
> 
> Nice shots, Mike.





Jeff C. said:


> I knew a gal named Aleshia back in the day.....
> 
> I used to tell her "Hay".


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes ma'am, I wasn't comin home witout'em either! These were straight off da boat.
> 
> Po-boys tonight.



And you make a FINE shrimp po-boy! 

I have always eaten the tail of fried shrimp. I used to get everybody elses till they figured out how good they are.  H22 and the boy said the heads were good too. I aint gonna do it.  I did eat the little fried "fingers".


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2016)

Keebs said:


> that sounds good!










mrs. hornet22 said:


> And you make a FINE shrimp po-boy!
> 
> I have always eaten the tail of fried shrimp. I used to get everybody elses till they figured out how good they are.  H22 and the boy said the heads were good too. I aint gonna do it.  I did eat the little fried "fingers".



I've eaten'm before, just prefer da meat. 

Do like some sauteed medium rare skrimp legs over whiskers tho.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2016)

Dem heads is full of fat, I'll suck'em out on berled skrimps. I'll be makin some shrimp stock with these big skrimp heads this afternoon to render the fat out for flavor.

I'm going to wait til it cools down now though, just too hot out there even under a canopy I set up. I popped the heads on the little browns this mornin while it was still cool.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dem heads is full of fat, I'll suck'em out on berled skrimps. I'll be makin some shrimp stock with these big skrimp heads this afternoon to render the fat out for flavor.
> 
> I'm going to wait til it cools down now though, just too hot out there even under a canopy I set up. I popped the heads on the little browns this mornin while it was still cool.



Skrimp is the fruit of the sea.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 16, 2016)

Hey, hay,,,,,,hai...........is it nap time yet?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Skrimp is the fruit of the sea.


 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey, hay,,,,,,hai...........is it nap time yet?


sure........ a nap is juss like drankin, there's always time for that!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 16, 2016)

Keebs said:


> sure........ a nap is juss like drankin, there's always time for that!



Perfect. I better get busy ,,,,,,,,,,,, errr,,,,,,,,,, unbusy then.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Perfect. I better get busy ,,,,,,,,,,,, errr,,,,,,,,,, unbusy then.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2016)

well, well, well.................... go me!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Howdy yall. Gonna fry some catfish tonight, after it cools down to scorching!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2016)

Keebs grandbaybay's petting a flop eared goat . .


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 16, 2016)

Afternoon Youngins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2016)

Afternoon.....shadows are approaching, time to pop some heads.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 16, 2016)

Afternoon Jeff.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy yall. Gonna fry some catfish tonight, after it cools down to scorching!


that sounds good.............


Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs grandbaybay's petting a flop eared goat . .


that's a white turkey, doofus!  You start petting it and it will set down for you.............


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Youngins.


 Hiya.................. seeya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon.....shadows are approaching, time to pop some heads.




Are you at the park ???


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Evening Charlie, Quackbro. So long Keebs. Hook you up a fan Jeff. It will help somewhat. Post up some pics of them poboys if you think about it. Quack, gonna fry some of dem squealers and a few filets tonight in da classic. We need to rondayvous at Basses boathouse and get you and ms Dawn hooked up. It's just starting to get good!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Charlie, Quackbro. So long Keebs. Hook you up a fan Jeff. It will help somewhat. Post up some pics of them poboys if you think about it. Quack, gonna fry some of dem squealers and a few filets tonight in da classic. We need to rondayvous at Basses boathouse and get you and ms Dawn hooked up. It's just starting to get good!





Sounds like a plan bro !!!   I'm off this weekend ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Jeff.



Afternoon Charlie.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Are you at the park ???



 

  



Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Charlie, Quackbro. So long Keebs. Hook you up a fan Jeff. It will help somewhat. Post up some pics of them poboys if you think about it. Quack, gonna fry some of dem squealers and a few filets tonight in da classic. We need to rondayvous at Basses boathouse and get you and ms Dawn hooked up. It's just starting to get good!



Got one blowin, Moon. Had to peel some little browns for supper tonight, divin in on the big whites now. Thankfully, MizT is home to divide'em up for the freezer.

I'll try to remember to get some pics Moon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Charlie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You vacuum pack 'em ???



Time to get 'er done bro's !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Charlie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shell them before freezing?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like a plan bro !!!   I'm off this weekend ???


Have you been to the Lodge.......formerly Palace Market since they opened back up??

I was in there today, and they had all kinds of stuff shrimp, scallops, tuna, grouper, mahi mahi, steaks, bacon, sausage, and bacon wrapped pork chops

They are only open Thurs. Fri. and Sat


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Have you been to the Lodge.......formerly Palace Market since they opened back up??
> 
> I was in there today, and they had all kinds of stuff shrimp, scallops, tuna, grouper, mahi mahi, steaks, bacon, sausage, and bacon wrapped pork chops
> 
> They are only open Thurs. Fri. and Sat





Nope, sure haven't, but will check them out Saturday, thanks for the info !!

Who owns it now ??


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 16, 2016)

Evening, last one


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You vacuum pack 'em ???
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get 'er done bro's !!!



Naw Quackbro......solid water block, last longer and fresher,imo.



gobbleinwoods said:


> Shell them before freezing?



No sir, actually thought about it, but never have in the past since childhood, gobble. I think leaving the shell on may help protect from freezer burn also. All of the quick freeze shrimp leave shells also. 

Believe it or not, I have seen some farm raised frozen in solid blocks of ice with the heads on.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Have you been to the Lodge.......formerly Palace Market since they opened back up??
> 
> I was in there today, and they had all kinds of stuff shrimp, scallops, tuna, grouper, mahi mahi, steaks, bacon, sausage, and bacon wrapped pork chops
> 
> They are only open Thurs. Fri. and Sat



Sounds like a nice place!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 16, 2016)

Poke chops with mopping sauce is pretty goot


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, last one






Tonight is your Friday!

Git-R-Done, Wybro.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Tonight is your Friday!
> 
> Git-R-Done, Wybro.



Hopefully, com'on 7am


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope, sure haven't, but will check them out Saturday, thanks for the info !!
> 
> Who owns it now ??


The Keverns.........same guys that run Ga. Auto Air.............they really cleaned the place up too!!.........Put flooring down , and paneling on the walls

Hope they can keep it open!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like a nice place!


It is especially for this one horse town!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It is especially for this one horse town!!



Yep, and your post above to Quack is usually what happens with those types of businesses in the wrong location, sadly.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, and your post above to Quack is usually what happens with those types of businesses in the wrong location, sadly.


Yeah I'm hoping that with being limited in the days they operate will keep their operating costs down say they can stay open........This is a side business for these guys as well they process deer during the season at this location


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, last one




juanmo after tonight . . 





Wycliff said:


> Poke chops with mopping sauce is pretty goot




Buy a gallon next time !! 




RUTTNBUCK said:


> The Keverns.........same guys that run Ga. Auto Air.............they really cleaned the place up too!!.........Put flooring down , and paneling on the walls
> 
> Hope they can keep it open!!





Cool, mebbe this one will last.  Hard to find a decent cut of meat at some of these chain grocery stores.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 16, 2016)

Hey y'all!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 16, 2016)

Well dadgum.......are y'all asleep in here?


----------



## Crickett (Jun 16, 2016)

Heeelllllooooo


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> juanmo after tonight . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Be cheaper to buy 2 with the cost of shipping


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 16, 2016)

Hey Ms. Crickett


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yeah I'm hoping that with being limited in the days they operate will keep their operating costs down say they can stay open........This is a side business for these guys as well they process deer during the season at this location



Hope they can hang.



Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!



Well well well....."Hey" to you too, 2, to, tu.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Evening everyone. Where you been hiding Crickett? Just finished letting some fish do the backstroke in some peanut oil. Will post it up in the cafe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening everyone. Where you been hiding Crickett? Just finished letting some fish do the backstroke in some peanut oil. Will post it up in the cafe.



Just posted a thread in the cafe, Moon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Me too Chief.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Just posted a thread in the cafe, Moon.





Moonpie1 said:


> Me too Chief.



Ya'll two done made me hungry


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!




Heyyyyyyyyy gal friend !!! 







Wycliff said:


> Be cheaper to buy 2 with the cost of shipping





I buy 4 gallons at a time (case).





Wycliff said:


> Ya'll two done made me hungry





Moonbro and Chiefbro be throwing DOWN tonight, I got leftova meat loaf, fresh green beans, smashed taters and cabbage.  Think I'll just chunk it . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Ya'll two done made me hungry





Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyy gal friend !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ain't nuttin wrong with what either one of y'all got. I don't eat shrimp poboys all the time. 

Now Moon on the other hand be eatin some fish. 

We ate shrimp and fish like Moon does when we lived in NOLA though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2016)

I'd whup Nicodemus for a poboy and some catfish . . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd whup Nicodemus for a poboy and some catfish . . .



I'd like to have a poboy, but I don't believe I want one that bad


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd whup Nicodemus for a poboy and some catfish . . .



  

That rascal would gutcha.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope they can hang.
> 
> 
> 
> Well well well....."Hey" to you too, 2, to, tu.






Wycliff said:


> Hey Ms. Crickett


 


Moonpie1 said:


> Evening everyone. Where you been hiding Crickett? Just finished letting some fish do the backstroke in some peanut oil. Will post it up in the cafe.



I've been so busy with school work. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyy gal friend !!!
> .







My D-I-V-O-R-C-E was final today. (I know y'all all just sang that in your head)


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 16, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!





Crickett said:


> Well dadgum.......are y'all asleep in here?





Crickett said:


> Heeelllllooooo


Well Hello Ms. Crickett...........hate that I missed you, but the grill was calling my name!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Moonbro and Chiefbro be throwing DOWN tonight, I got leftova meat loaf, fresh green beans, smashed taters and cabbage.  Think I'll just chunk it . .





Jeff C. said:


> Ain't nuttin wrong with what either one of y'all got. I don't eat shrimp poboys all the time.
> 
> Now Moon on the other hand be eatin some fish.
> 
> We ate shrimp and fish like Moon does when we lived in NOLA though.


Fresh ground beef from the Lodge made into hamburgers on the grill with sautéed portabella mushrooms, and Vidalia onions, steamed cauliflower with a butter, and cheese sauce


----------



## Crickett (Jun 16, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well Hello Ms. Crickett...........hate that I missed you, but the grill was calling my name!!
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh ground beef from the Lodge made into hamburgers on the grill with sautéed portabella mushrooms, and Vidalia onions, steamed cauliflower with a butter, and cheese sauce



I'm still here. Running in & out while watching Alone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I've been so busy with school work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




GREAT, time to move on !!!   How 'bout a broke Shuga Diddy ??? 





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well Hello Ms. Crickett...........hate that I missed you, but the grill was calling my name!!
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh ground beef from the Lodge made into hamburgers on the grill with sautéed portabella mushrooms, and Vidalia onions, steamed cauliflower with a butter, and cheese sauce





Sounds good, think I'll send Dawn by there tomorrow !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 16, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I've been so busy with school work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Congrats


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I'm still here. Running in & out while watching Alone.






You're not watching Alone, alone . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 876082



Seriously, that looks like Drunkbro!!! Just like him!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I've been so busy with school work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know whether to be happy or sad for ya, but like Quack said, "time to move on with your life". It sounds as if you are, and congrats for that as Wybro said.

I wish you the very Best, Christy. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 876082



 ya idjit


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Seriously, that looks like Drunkbro!!! Just like him!!!










Jeff C. said:


> I don't know whether to be happy or sad for ya, but like Quack said, "time to move on with your life". It sounds as if you are, and congrats for that as Wybro said.
> 
> I wish you the very Best, Christy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2016)

Had a weird little situation close by on another road about a mile away. My daughter was coming home from work and heard a female scream "HELP" as she was going down that road. She looked in her rearview and said she thought she saw someone standing in the road behind her. 

She comes in telling us about it, so Jag and I jump in the truck and head around there in case someone really needed some help. I had a big Q beam in the truck to pan around if necessary, it's a dark road. I get down there and see a woman standing at her front door up steps leading to front door and a man at the bottom of the steps.

I go down to the intersection at another road and make a U turn and come back by very slowly. He's lookin at us, but seems to be approaching a vehicle in the driveway and maybe leaving. I'm thinking domestic violence with boyfriend or ex ????? at this point.

I drive around about a 2 mile circle and come back by and there's a couple of them there now. They flag me down and ask if I herad a woman scream fo help. I told them no, but my daughter thought she did while riding by. They said she did hear what she thought she heard.

The guy and lady I saw were a father/daughter. He lives down the road in another sundivision and she called him because she heard the lady scream help and the woman rang her doorbell. She wouldn't answer the door because she was home alone and 7 months pregnant, so she called her Dad.

Then the other guy went and knocked on a guys door across the street and that neighbor told him that the woman came to his door and said the woman told him that she stepped out the house for a minute and her kids locked her out and she couldn't get back in or something along those lines and that everything as ok now.

I don't know, but it sounds fishy to me. Since when do you go screaming for help, even at passing cars and around in the neighborhood when you get locked out of your house accidentally? 

I was there about 20 minutes talking to those guys and police still hadn't gotten there after being called.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Had a weird little situation close by on another road about a mile away. My daughter was coming home from work and heard a female scream "HELP" as she was going down that road. She looked in her rearview and said she thought she saw someone standing in the road behind her.
> 
> She comes in telling us about it, so Jag and I jump in the truck and head around there in case someone really needed some help. I had a big Q beam in the truck to pan around if necessary, it's a dark road. I get down there and see a woman standing at her front door up steps leading to front door and a man at the bottom of the steps.
> 
> ...




Strange


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Strange



Yep, we all thought so too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 16, 2016)

Jeff.... Not only strange but a little spooky also!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

Chiefbro be having some weird stuff happen up and down his skreet.  I think they're all on the dope . .





sixmohowas !!!



Bloodbro, MIL, and Drunkbro will be headed to the trout stream in N Georgia !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

Chief musta missed Nic's offer on the Po bouy sammich...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

Just settin here reading, bustin grumpies on CMC..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

Been awhile, Pooh's been lonely..


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 17, 2016)

Haha, you ain't got good sense. Saw what you posted on Shane's fb account today


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Haha, you ain't got good sense. Saw what you posted on Shane's fb account today





Just didn't want him to get the wrong impression..


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 17, 2016)

Yeah, you never know what someone may be thinking


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2016)

Can't wait to hit da road with MIL an Drunkbro.... Come on ride da train...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2016)

Operator just told me he ain't going to count his eggs before his chickens hatch.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Operator just told me he ain't going to count his eggs before his chickens hatch.....





He's just a little confuzzled, any kin to Dbro ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

Whatchu werkin next week Whybro ???


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchu werkin next week Whybro ???



Dayshift Mon thru Thurs


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2016)

Chipanese fewd


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Dayshift Mon thru Thurs





10-4, hard to believe somebody won't swap nights for days with you ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

Not only do I believe that Moonbro keeps posting up the same pics of coolers full of fish, me thinks he's doing the same to fried catfish, bass filets, fries, slaw, puppy pics . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not only do I believe that Moonbro keeps posting up the same pics of coolers full of fish, me thinks he's doing the same to fried catfish, bass filets, fries, slaw, puppy pics . . .



He is pullin da wool over our eyes!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not only do I believe that Moonbro keeps posting up the same pics of coolers full of fish, me thinks he's doing the same to fried catfish, bass filets, fries, slaw, puppy pics . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

Ya'll need to meet my Moonbro, he's a trip !!!  Nice a guy as you'll ever know !!  



Good lookin wife too . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll need to meet my Moonbro, he's a trip !!!  Nice a guy as you'll ever know !!
> 
> 
> 
> Good lookin wife too . .



He live close to you?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2016)

One day I'm going to belly up to a table and sample some of them catfish


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 17, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> One day I'm going to belly up to a table and sample some of them catfish



Chief got me craving a poboy


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 17, 2016)

Might be hitting French Market grill tonight


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Chief got me craving a poboy



No kidding


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 17, 2016)

Quack must be dreaming he is buying a truck


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> He live close to you?




He lives in North Macon, but fishes alot on Sinclair, I've met him at a marina there, and at the BPS in Macon.





Wycliff said:


> Might be hitting French Market grill tonight





They got some good groceries, proud of 'em too !! 




Wycliff said:


> Quack must be dreaming he is buying a truck









I was coming home with one of those trucks the other day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

That Denali is running 420hp from the factory !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Quack must be dreaming he is buying a truck



Boss dun caught him surfing da web!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He lives in North Macon, but fishes alot on Sinclair, I've met him at a marina there, and at the BPS in Macon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Well worth it though 



Hooked On Quack said:


> That Denali is running 420hp from the factory !!



That's a beast 



blood on the ground said:


> Boss dun caught him surfing da web!



Nah he is like me ain't nobody around to catch him


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

Where's the hiney draggin day shifters ???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 17, 2016)

Heck, I am sitting right here !!!

Been busing reading back to see just who did what to whom !!!!!!  I see a lot of doing this and that with lots of seafood, trucks, fried fish, and even a D-i-v-o-r-c-e mixed into the mix as well.


For some crazy reason, I went to sleep and did NOT to get to see "ALONE" last night so I don't know what is happening on that program this season.

I need a cup or three of Gobblin's fresh brewed to help me get awake this morning as I am slacking for sure.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 17, 2016)

Quack, you've got more moves than a guy that is on fire and trying to put it out before they become a piece of toast !!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2016)

It my Friday! Been a long time coming to,too,two!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 17, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> It my Friday! Been a long time coming to,too,two!



Enjoy your time off. Are you driving or is Drunkbro driving on ya'lls trip


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 17, 2016)

Good morning Double E


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

I think EE's been hanging with Uncle Stoner ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

Check yo PM's Sockbro . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> It my Friday! Been a long time coming to,too,two!




Hope ya'll wear 'em out!!





Wycliff said:


> Enjoy your time off. Are you driving or is Drunkbro driving on ya'lls trip





I think MIL is driving . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 17, 2016)

Good Morning Blood, Wycliff, Quack, and the rest of the "running late" drivelers this morning.

Dang, I am hungry this morning as somehow, I must have skipped supper last night.

Looks like all of you night shifters have about gotten this one done for sure.


PS:  Quack, I must be visiting the wrong places as I never run across such.  That's enough to make the Pope to start sweating profusely !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Check yo PM's Sockbro . .





OMG, I just did !!!!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 17, 2016)

Check your PM's Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OMG, I just did !!!!!!!!




Thanks !! 




Wycliff said:


> Check your PM's Quack





Backatcha !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think EE's been hanging with Uncle Stoner ???



Not yet BUT I am thinking about trying to go visit him and his wife and enjoy all of that beautiful scenery up there.  It amazes me just how much beautiful country that is up his way and one thing for sure, he should never go hungry with all of that food running around 24/7/365.

About the only photo that he hasn't shown us yet is his "5 mile square" weed-growing operation.  

I will admit that I love all of his photos that cover so many different subjects.  Uncle Stoner must have a permanent camera attached to his wrist !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Check yo PM's Sockbro . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Morning Quackbro, Wy and Blood. Probably gonna be at Basses tomorrow Quackbro. Give me a call later. Come get in the boat and find out for yourself.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2016)

Morning folks


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 17, 2016)

Morning Moon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hope y'all wear em out Blood! Safe travels man. Morning EE. Oh, Blood make sure to take lots of PICS.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 17, 2016)

Good Morning Moonbro and Gobblin.

Well it is time for me to get my "rear in gear" and get some work done.

Will catch back up later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OMG, I just did !!!!!!!!




NO you didn't !!! 




Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro, Wy and Blood. Probably gonna be at Basses tomorrow Quackbro. Give me a call later. Come get in the boat and find out for yourself.





Don't get off til in the morning, appreciate the invite !!





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Moonbro and Gobblin.
> 
> Well it is time for me to get my "rear in gear" and get some work done.
> 
> Will catch back up later.





Man don't check his texts either...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2016)

Well the coffee is brewed but the dang nightshift posted up pages to read back on.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Hope y'all wear em out Blood! Safe travels man. Morning EE. Oh, Blood make sure to take lots of PICS.



I will brother!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Morning Gobble. Thank you kindly for the Friday morning brew!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

Wish I was off today..


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 17, 2016)

Check yo PM again


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 17, 2016)

Going to be a scorcher today, ya'll take care of yourself if you are going to be outside much


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Check yo PM again





Dang, what's that gonna cost me ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, what's that gonna cost me ??



OT and then more OT


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, what's that gonna cost me ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

Wy, you and Blood enjoy your weekend, the rest of you daywalkers too !!!



Get off in the morning, be back at it Mon night !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2016)

Mornin folks, beautiful mornin for now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks, beautiful mornin for now.



Sure is.   A doe just let me go by this morning on the way to the paper.   Gone on the way back.  Luckily my GSP did not see her or the chase might have been on.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish I was off today..



You are a hard working lilfeller


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Morning Chief. You sho got me wanting a po boy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2016)

Morning, what i miss?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, what i miss?



Nothing much.... Mernin Mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2016)

Its My Friday! Sure would be nice to be on island time somewhere.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Morning Mud, or fishing.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2016)

Yep floating down some river drowning crickets right now would be nice.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2016)

Keebs?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2016)

Homo3?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

Quack ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm so sick of hot weather already.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack ??



Dranky drank?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2016)

FRIDAYYYYYYYY!!  Let's Dance Folks!!
Mernin.......... back later..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2016)

Quack? lol





NO dancin here woman.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2016)

Homo3 is here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2016)

I bet he misses Leroy being around.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> GREAT, time to move on !!!   How 'bout a broke Shuga Diddy ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Wycliff said:


> Congrats







Hooked On Quack said:


> You're not watching Alone, alone . . .







Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 876082





blood on the ground said:


> Seriously, that looks like Drunkbro!!! Just like him!!!







Jeff C. said:


> I don't know whether to be happy or sad for ya, but like Quack said, "time to move on with your life". It sounds as if you are, and congrats for that as Wybro said.
> 
> I wish you the very Best, Christy.
> 
> ...



Thanks Jeff. I am a little bit happy & sad. Kind of weird mixed emotions. We are trying to maintain a good relationship/friendship mostly for the kids. I know that it will get better.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Quack? lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hey now, I gotz the video to prove you & Mr. 22 can "wiggle-wiggle-wiggle"................... 


Crickett said:


> Thanks Jeff. I am a little bit happy & sad. Kind of weird mixed emotions. We are trying to maintain a good relationship/friendship mostly for the kids. I know that it will get better.


 you got this girl, here if ya need me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2016)

Hai


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2016)

Mornin.


I'm the only one here at work.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2016)

crickett,  the emotions will get straightened out.   

miggy,  morning

keebs and MsH22, hi sweeties


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Dranky drank?




Mebbe a lil one . . 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> 
> 
> I'm the only one here at work.





Well it ain't like you're gonna do a dang thang . . facep


Gotz to crash...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Morning Keebs, Crickett and Mrs. H. Sho glad it's FRIDAY!!! Quack and Blood be hatin on my fish pictures!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Gonna give me a complex!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Very hurtful and such.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> crickett,  the emotions will get straightened out.
> 
> miggy,  morning
> 
> keebs and MsH22, hi sweeties



Does Ms. Crickett need a straigtenin out session?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Good Friday morning Miggy and Hdmo3.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good Friday morning Miggy b



Howdy Moon. As strange as it seems, a good ol full blown low country boil sure does sound good about now, complete with lobstah tail, crawdads, crab legs, blue crabs, skrimps, white taters, sweet taters, onyoens, andouille sarsage, conecuh sarsage, cone on da cob, lemons, tony cacheires, old bay, tobassco and plenty o' salt and beer in da mix as well as beer fo drankin. 

Anybody agree?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 17, 2016)

I do agree Miggy. Me and Mrs. Moonpie are doing one tonight for some friends son and wife to be for their rehearsal supper. Bout 35 folks. Will post up some pics tonight. Love me a LCB!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Moon. As strange as it seems, a good ol full blown low country boil sure does sound good about now, complete with lobstah tail, crawdads, crab legs, blue crabs, skrimps, white taters, sweet taters, onyoens, andouille sarsage, conecuh sarsage, cone on da cob, lemons, tony cacheires, old bay, tobassco and plenty o' salt and beer in da mix as well as beer fo drankin.
> 
> Anybody agree?



Sounds good to me!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2016)

Love me some low country boil


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 17, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Not yet BUT I am thinking about trying to go visit him and his wife and enjoy all of that beautiful scenery up there.  It amazes me just how much beautiful country that is up his way and one thing for sure, he should never go hungry with all of that food running around 24/7/365.
> 
> About the only photo that he hasn't shown us yet is his "5 mile square" weed-growing operation.
> 
> I will admit that I love all of his photos that cover so many different subjects.  Uncle Stoner must have a permanent camera attached to his wrist !!!!



Well GOOD MORNING FOLKS

Sunny and bright to start might hit 70 today ( bout 46 right now brrr) but rain forcasted for this evening and tomorrow but then suppose to clear off Sunday and get into the hi70s low 80s next week.


EE you have a better chance getting closer to area 51 then one of them weed grows 

On the seat in my truck is one black lab ( cause black labs matter ) and my trusty little Kodak z812 I hardly ever leave home without them. Heck it got into the 90s a week or so back and I left Chase home when I went into Spokane and wallyworld came out looked in my truck no Chase and about flipped out till I remembered I'd left him home  ya know that's the nice thing about this oldtimers thingy I'm always going to new places and meeting new folks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Very hurtful and such.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2016)

Matty One Shirt aka BBQ Boss still does the best LCB I've evah had in my life, hands down. 

It's a shame they allowed that pencil necked weasel to run him off.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Matty One Shirt aka BBQ Boss still does the best LCB I've evah had in my life, hands down.
> 
> It's a shame they allowed that pencil necked weasel to run him off.



He's been run off others. Juss sayin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2016)

Hey hey hey, havin a hard time gettin motivated today in this heat.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey hey hey, havin a hard time gettin motivated today in this heat.



Aint dat da trufe


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2016)

lawd have mercy, why does everyone think they can wait until the last minute to rent our facilities and then get mad with US?!?!? smh, stoooopid ppl...........  ya snooze, ya looze!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey hey hey, havin a hard time gettin motivated today in this heat.


a/c set at 73 and blowing nice & cool in my office.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Aint dat da trufe



Takin Keebs advice below for now, but......



Keebs said:


> a/c set at 73 and blowing nice & cool in my office.........



Mine is set at 72*.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2016)

Bout time for some lunch, what's on da menu?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Takin Keebs advice below for now, but......
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is set at 72*.



Y'all mus be rich. I can't afford nuttin below 77 durin the day, but will knock it down to 75 in the late afternoon just to take the edge off.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout time for some lunch, what's on da menu?



I'll give you two guesses and the first one dont count


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll give you two guesses and the first one dont count



I just had two buns loaded with mustard and a side of hot dog in with em.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll give you two guesses and the first one dont count


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2016)

Didn't eat my breakfast, so it's a Bo$$'s Kaintucky country ham biskit wiff MUSTARD.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll give you two guesses and the first one dont count



GC????

Mud fixin to get plump, no matta where he eats. 

Dat boy can put some food away! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just had two buns loaded with mustard and a side of hot dog in with em.



I spotted some cooked sausages in garage fridge, but what really caught my eye was that 18 pk of ice cold brewskis.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Takin Keebs advice below for now, but......
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is set at 72*.





Jeff C. said:


> Bout time for some lunch, what's on da menu?


I'm gonna have to go find sumthin, I didn't cook last night........


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all mus be rich. I can't afford nuttin below 77 durin the day, but will knock it down to 75 in the late afternoon just to take the edge off.


 I pull it down to 66 to sleep.........


mudracing101 said:


> I'll give you two guesses and the first one dont count


oh hush........... word on the street is we're getting DQ back AND we're getting a Tractor Supply store!!  But I'd rather have Arby's or GC or Krystal or............... oh well..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2016)

I ain't believin it, but MizT only ate half a poboy last night.  the other half is in the fridge. I know what it was, she was eatin skrimps as she fried'em and drankin wine....got full. 

I won't dare touch it though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't believin it, but MizT only ate half a poboy last night.  the other half is in the fridge. I know what it was, she was eatin skrimps as she fried'em and drankin wine....got full.
> 
> I won't dare touch it though.



You're a very very smart man Jeff fa fa.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2016)

I reckon it's a no brainer for me and da Jag, there was enough leftova for 2 mo poboys.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't believin it, but MizT only ate half a poboy last night.  the other half is in the fridge. I know what it was, she was eatin skrimps as she fried'em and drankin wine....got full.
> 
> I won't dare touch it though.



If they were as big as the ones you made at the Cafe 356. I don't blame her.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're a very very smart man Jeff fa fa.



I have these visions of flyin skillets.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If they were as big as the ones you made at the Cafe 356. I don't blame her.



They were, but I garowntee she ate a bunch fryin'em.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2016)

I read the old poision ivy/oak thread in the On Topic forum and now I got some.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I read the old poision ivy/oak thread in the On Topic forum and now I got some.



Got too close?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2016)

Sure is hot and BIL wants to meet at the barn.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2016)

chief?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2016)

mud?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2016)

keebs?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2016)

bbl


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebs?


look atchu!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2016)

All hail gobblein.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2016)

Pizza n Pool night tonight.

Wiff a little  on the side.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I read the old poision ivy/oak thread in the On Topic forum and now I got some.



I've been sayin all along that new Winders 10 and touch screen puters is gonna cause prollems.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pizza n Pool night tonight.
> 
> Wiff a little  on the side.



Sounds good to deaf.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pizza n Pool night tonight.
> 
> Wiff a little  on the side.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've been sayin all along that new Winders 10 and touch screen puters is gonna cause prollems.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pizza n Pool night tonight.
> 
> Wiff a little  on the side.


 oh yeah!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've been sayin all along that new Winders 10 and touch screen puters is gonna cause prollems.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mud?


crap


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pizza n Pool night tonight.
> 
> Wiff a little  on the side.



Imma  come cannonball with you


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've been sayin all along that new Winders 10 and touch screen puters is gonna cause prollems.



Don't be put no pictures of yourself on the screen saver.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't be put no pictures of yourself on the screen saver.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2016)

The golden done a fine job today. I'm bout to pop.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> The golden done a fine job today. I'm bout to poop.


 MUD!!! T.M.I.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 17, 2016)

Chase and me had a good trip this morning


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 17, 2016)

We spotted some turkeys with little ones


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2016)

Keebs said:


> MUD!!! T.M.I.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> We spotted some turkeys with little ones



Love seein the next generation comin up.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 17, 2016)

And we spotted 3 does that wanted to get on WOODY's


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 17, 2016)

Then on the way home I saw a nice buck but nowhere to pull over so had to find a spot to turn around and look what was standing in the road  never saw the other one


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2016)

Just saw this.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=873642

Quack


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2016)

It's fryday


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm still at work


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2016)

14 mo minutes. 

Wind is kicking UP!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 17, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> And we spotted 3 does that wanted to get on WOODY's




Uncle Stoner,

All three of those does are REPUBLICAN deer!!!!!

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
As you can see, all three of them have their ears open and are listening intently to what is going on in the world around them......... just like all REPUBLICANS do.

If they had been DEMOCRAT deer, they would have had the heads stuck where the sun doesn't shine and could NEVER listen to what is really going on in this world !!!!   Well that and the fact that they would also be blind as they could NOT SEE what is really going on in this world either.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm out!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 17, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm out of my mind!  Look out swimming pool !!!!!




Ok, I fixed it for Mrs H because I knew exactly what she really meant !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm out!


 Me too, boss said "go ahead"............. later!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

Daaaaaaang, major storm just blew thru, heavy rain, wind up to 60mph.  Huge tree limbs down everywhere, pool is trashed.  So much for enjoying a day off tomorrow.


Power's off, but generator up and running !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaang, major storm just blew thru, heavy rain, wind up to 60mph.  Huge tree limbs down everywhere, pool is trashed.  So much for enjoying a day off tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Power's off, but generator up and running !!!



That sucks. 


Later ya'll


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> That sucks.
> 
> 
> Later ya'll





Yes, yes it does.  I don't think I had this much damage during the ice storm.


Will try and remember to take pics tomorrow.  Gotta kid that owes me a huge favor, think I'll call him to help clean up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2016)

Had lots of thunder in the area but no rain nor high winds.   Sure would like the rain without all the damage.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

2" of rain in less than 45 minutes.  My place is TRASHED, worked on the pool, it turned green in that period of time, it was crystal clear.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 2" of rain in less than 45 minutes.  My place is TRASHED, worked on the pool, it turned green in that period of time, it was crystal clear.


How is the road in front of your house??

Elaine was supposed to be passing by a few minutes ago

 She is taking Mason to see his girlfriend for the evening He has a date tonight!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 2" of rain in less than 45 minutes.  My place is TRASHED, worked on the pool, it turned green in that period of time, it was crystal clear.



Man iffin you only had a TRUCK ya could haul of them limbs and stuff


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 17, 2016)

Look it's QUACK just an OLD BUSSARD


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> How is the road in front of your house??
> 
> Elaine was supposed to be passing by a few minutes ago
> 
> She is taking Mason to see his girlfriend for the evening He has a date tonight!!




I dunno, haven't left for work yet???

Glad somebody's getting some lubbin !!! 





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Man iffin you only had a TRUCK ya could haul of them limbs and stuff





I gotz a 4 wheeler and a tractor and a trailer, just wish I had your front end loader.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 17, 2016)

And Keebs like horses so here's for her  and I really like the bald face pony myself


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2016)

Going to work quack?

stonerbro,  good looking ponies


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2016)

Beautiful pictures of the horses. They are well taken care of. 
Sorry bout the storm Quack.
Been floating in the pool and watching food network. 
We're getting old.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2016)

Oh, I forgot. We are watering the lawn.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaang, major storm just blew thru, heavy rain, wind up to 60mph.  Huge tree limbs down everywhere, pool is trashed.  So much for enjoying a day off tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Power's off, but generator up and running !!!



Dontcha just love this time of year?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Going to work quack?
> 
> stonerbro,  good looking ponies




Here now, elebenmohowas . .




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Beautiful pictures of the horses. They are well taken care of.
> Sorry bout the storm Quack.
> Been floating in the pool and watching food network.
> We're getting old.




Thanks Mandy, hope ya'll have a good weekend.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dontcha just love this time of year?





Just as much damage as from the ice storm.  2 trees down across the field road, 1 down across the bottle neck, haven't made it to the swamp.  Tree tops down and huge limbs everywhere in the yard.


Power's still out, but this thing is worth it's weight in weed . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2016)

Can't quote on this stupid smart phone, but H22 reminded me of that nice generator.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can't quote on this stupid smart phone, but H22 reminded me of that nice generator.





I thanked my co-worker tonight who went out with heart surgery last year for buying it for me with all the OT I made !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hip hop on the tunes and golf channel.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2016)

Quang?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

^^^^^^   Awwwwww HAIL !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

Gotta kid lined up in the morning to clean up yard !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2016)

Dang Quackbro, hate itr bout the mess. I've been there and done that, difference is I had to pick it all up. 

That generac is worth it's weight in gold at times like these.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2016)

Worked all afternoon in and out under house with an electrical short. Too long of an explanation chasing it down and finally figuring it out, but dang slap wore me out goin back and forth squattin under there. Beat my brains out bout as bad as the physical aspect too.

I'm up and runnin again, finally.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang Quackbro, hate itr bout the mess. I've been there and done that, difference is I had to pick it all up.
> 
> That generac is worth it's weight in gold at times like these.




I gave this kid a brand new pair of $265 Costa's about a month ago, so he owes me a coupla favors, he cleans all my guns too !! 


One of the best purchases I ever made Chief, especially living out in the MON, our power is still out.  Been out for 6hrs.  Used to be anytime a storm was brewing we'd race and take a shower before the power went out, don't hafta worry 'bout that now !! 






Jeff C. said:


> Worked all afternoon in and out under house with an electrical short. Too long of an explanation chasing it down and finally figuring it out, but dang slap wore me out goin back and forth squattin under there. Beat my brains out bout as bad as the physical aspect too.
> 
> I'm up and runnin again, finally.





Glad you figured it out, time for a BLD !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gave this kid a brand new pair of $265 Costa's about a month ago, so he owes me a coupla favors, he cleans all my guns too !!
> 
> 
> One of the best purchases I ever made Chief, especially living out in the MON, our power is still out.  Been out for 6hrs.  Used to be anytime a storm was brewing we'd race and take a shower before the power went out, don't hafta worry 'bout that now !!
> ...



Bet he was proud of them free Costa's.....................about a month ago. 

Glad I did too, but I had to see Jesus to figger it out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Bet he was proud of them free Costa's.....................about a month ago.
> 
> Glad I did too, but I had to see Jesus to figger it out.





He's a good kid, very respectful and a heckuva dove killer!!!




Oh SNAP, you done pulled a Pookie !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

Looks like it's just lil ole me . .


----------



## Southern Cyote (Jun 17, 2016)

Howmanymohowas


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2016)

Southern Cyote said:


> Howmanymohowas





sixmohowas


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2016)

treemohowas


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Dang Quackbro! That sux! Hope you get it cleaned today. We're gonna hit the lake for a little while this morning. A good friend just bought a new boat and wants to break it in on some of them squealers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Quackbro! That sux! Hope you get it cleaned today. We're gonna hit the lake for a little while this morning. A good friend just bought a new boat and wants to break it in on some of them squealers.






Hope ya'll get on 'em Moonbro !!  Yeah, I gotta bunch of work next coupla days.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope ya'll get on 'em Moonbro !!  Yeah, I gotta bunch of work next coupla days.



Do they make front end loaders for jeeps?


Hope you get the limbs up today.   The wind sounds really different this morning.  Almost eerie sounding.    Well the coffee is good on the deck anyhow.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 18, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Quack, Moonpie, Gobblin, Jeffro and to the rest of you sleepy drivelers.


I heard Quack singing that song called, "Lonely Night In Georgia" !!!  He just changed the words from "Rainy" to "Lonely".   He must have sang that song 50 times during the night.  


I got lazy this morning and slept an extra hour and a half since I went to bed really late.


Thanks for the coffee Gobblin as I surely need it to get fully awake now.

Hopefully, all of this nasty weather is gone and maybe things can get back to normal for most people.  I surely wish that it was about 35-40 degrees with a good frost on the ground as well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2016)

Mornin, po lil o Quack, gobble, Moon, and EE.

Yep, the cool wind blowing is kind of strange this morning, but I'll take it over the norm for a change.

Y'all may be in some chop today Moon, good luck breakin in the new boat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2016)

Wonder if Quack got power back on?


----------



## cramer (Jun 18, 2016)

Morning & Howdy combined every one

Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Morning Chief, EE , Gobble and I see Cramer in da house.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2016)

hey chief, moon, cramer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder if Quack got power back on?





I dunno ???  Gonna stop by the Farmers Market pick up some stuff, on my way home, guess I'll find out then.



Morning bro's !!!  Nice out this morning, good breeze.


----------



## cramer (Jun 18, 2016)

Morning G , Moon , Chief, Quack & Double E


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno ???  Gonna stop by the Farmers Market pick up some stuff, on my way home, guess I'll find out then.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning bro's !!!  Nice out this morning, good breeze.



Copy that.......lovin this breeze for a change.



cramer said:


> Morning G , Moon , Chief, Quack & Double E



Mornin cramer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2016)

Believe this is the best day to transplant some more veggies into the garden as cool as it is.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Believe this is the best day to transplant some more veggies into the garden as cool as it is.




Soon as the squash and cukes play out we're gonna plant a pile more okra.



Later bro's !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 18, 2016)

KANG QUACK, get you some rest today !!!!



Good Morning to you, Cramer.

I hope all of you drivelers will have a good day and pass it on.

Catch back up sometime later today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Soon as the squash and cukes play out we're gonna plant a pile more okra.
> 
> 
> 
> Later bro's !!



Hope you get the mess cleaned up, don't kill yoself today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2016)

Jag and I have some sticks and limbs to get up ourselves, nothin like Quack has though.


----------



## cramer (Jun 18, 2016)

I had my first mater sammich of the year yesterday
I bought it at the local farm , came up from Cairo. Most very mucho good
Quack gone skeedaddle


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Believe this is the best day to transplant some more veggies into the garden as cool as it is.



You grow them from seed in pots gobble?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2016)

Reckon I'll go unstop my evaporator coil pan drain line.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Soon as the squash and cukes play out we're gonna plant a pile more okra.
> 
> 
> 
> Later bro's !!



^^^^ went out on top


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You grow them from seed in pots gobble?



some yes most no.

I've got some sweet tater slips in a mason jar with water that need in the ground.   

The tomato plants I've got came from the store.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2016)

Dang powers still out, called EMC.  Generac still running has burned 10lbs of fuel in 16hrs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> some yes most no.
> 
> I've got some sweet tater slips in a mason jar with water that need in the ground.
> 
> The tomato plants I've got came from the store.



10-4, was going to do a deck garden with a couple maters,  a cuke, etc., but just never did. Got a buncha flowers though. 

Well, it wasn't my pan and drain line stopped up. 

It was my field line not draining well. I've got my pvc drain line coming out from under house through wall and going into a 4" perforated pipe buried just below the surface/sod. It used to be open at the end, but it self sodded over causing it to just back up. Dug up sod at end of perforated pipe and it took off runnin down hill. 

I don't get quite enough sunlight where it's located to dry it out enough where it perforates into the sod. May have to extend perforated for more field line, or trench it and fill with gravel and replace sod.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2016)

Quackbro, how's the cleanup goin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang powers still out, called EMC.  Generac still running has burned 10lbs of fuel in 16hrs.



Man, that don't sound bad at all.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang powers still out, called EMC.  Generac still running has burned 10lbs of fuel in 16hrs.



Send EMC a propane bill.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Send EMC a propane bill.



Quackbro is in the MON.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 18, 2016)

Morning friends 

Real nice easy rain coming down  only down side sure makes the grass grow fast but sure greens it up nice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning friends
> 
> Real nice easy rain coming down  only down side sure makes the grass grow fast but sure greens it up nice.



Mornin Mike, was about to mush the button on a doe yesterday for you. She was right outside my garage on her hind legs eating the low hanging pears off my pear tree. Bout time I got focused in and steady a car comes by. She get's skittish and bolts about 150'. The car passed and she settled down and started heading back to pear tree. I was just sitting here waiting as she approached it. 

All of a sudden, Jag walks out of the house into the open garage and she picks up his movement......bye bye.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2016)

Reckon I ought to go find something else that's requiring attention with top priority. Got several projects ongoing, but need to rethink level of importance as projects get postponed for unexpected ongoing developments.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro, how's the cleanup goin?





Got all the big stuff hauled off with the tractor, got the young'un on the 4 wheeler pulling my trailer picking up the rest.  



Dang new AC unit is NOT cooling, got a good friend/installer coming to check it out.



Thank I'll hava drank . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mike, was about to mush the button on a doe yesterday for you. She was right outside my garage on her hind legs eating the low hanging pears off my pear tree. Bout time I got focused in and steady a car comes by. She get's skittish and bolts about 150'. The car passed and she settled down and started heading back to pear tree. I was just sitting here waiting as she approached it.
> 
> All of a sudden, Jag walks out of the house into the open garage and she picks up his movement......bye bye.




That's to bad Jeff sounds like it would have made a nice shot


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got all the big stuff hauled off with the tractor, got the young'un on the 4 wheeler pulling my trailer picking up the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know the feeling Quackbro, everytime I think I'm making some progress something else surfaces out of the clear blue for seemingly NO rhyme or reason.  X2



Hooked On Quack said:


>



Wassamatta.....one wasn't enough? 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> That's to bad Jeff sounds like it would have made a nice shot



It would've been, Mike. First thing I thought was, "Stonerbro would appreciate this shot".


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2016)

Quack, I had my covers off of my evaporator coils this mornin in the crawl space checking drainage. Discovered it was not clogged, just not draining properly out in the yard.

Anyway, when I went to put the covers back on unit under house, it took me forever it seemed to get the screws back in or even line up the holes.

For the life of me I can't figure out why an AC guy can't remove them and put them back without bending the panels all out of cattywampus, losing screws or just leaving them out, or stripping them. 

I saw an AC guy take out about 8 screws opening a unit up once, but he only put 4 back in. I asked him why he didn't replace the other 4 and he said, "once we remove them we never put them all back".

I told him, "you will here, they didn't put 8 of 'em for no reason".


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack, I had my covers off of my evaporator coils this mornin in the crawl space checking drainage. Discovered it was not clogged, just not draining properly out in the yard.
> 
> Anyway, when I went to put the covers back on unit under house, it took me forever it seemed to get the screws back in or even line up the holes.
> 
> ...



So next time if he only had 4 to remove would he have only put back 2?

workmanship is seriously lacking in today's world.

sweet taters in ground 3 tomato plants replaced.   All three originals I did not break that 'biodegradable' pot apart enough and they where not sending out roots.   Live and learn.   Nice overcast day to have put plants in the ground.

3 hours of grass mowing done.   

konebread and zuccine casserole for lunch.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I know the feeling Quackbro, everytime I think I'm making some progress something else surfaces out of the clear blue for seemingly NO rhyme or reason.  X2
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Quack, I had my covers off of my evaporator coils this mornin in the crawl space checking drainage. Discovered it was not clogged, just not draining properly out in the yard.
> 
> Anyway, when I went to put the covers back on unit under house, it took me forever it seemed to get the screws back in or even line up the holes.
> 
> ...






AC/Electrician was wanting to blame it on the Generac,  turns out if was a bad panel on the compressor, he by passed it til he gets the new part in.  Blowing snowballs up in hera !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks EMC, we've been without power for 24 hrs, thanks Generac for keeping us going.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks EMC, we've been without power for 24 hrs, thanks Generac for keeping us going.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2016)

And yes, you can say that again.  I'm highly agitated, wouldn't take much for me to go off on somebody besides my wife...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> And yes, you can say that again.  I'm highly agitated, wouldn't take much for me to go off on somebody besides my wife...



Have another BLD and chill to the snowballs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So next time if he only had 4 to remove would he have only put back 2?
> 
> workmanship is seriously lacking in today's world.
> 
> ...



gobble on da ball taday. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Have another BLD and chill to the snowballs.



That sounds like a good idea, gobble.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2016)

25 hrs without EMC power, Generac is still kicking.  
Wish Nic , or Hornett were running these crews..



AC is blowing snowballs !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2016)

Okay, we've got 4 guys sitting in 2 trucks, one guy in a boom truck, not getting a whole lot accomplished.


Act like they're mad 'cause I gotz  a generator...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, we've got 4 guys sitting in 2 trucks, one guy in a boom truck, not getting a whole lot accomplished.
> 
> 
> Act like they're mad 'cause I gotz  a generator...



Just looked at their website..........You are the last person in the county without power!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just looked at their website..........You are the last person in the county without power!!





Knee Grow, I gotz powa, just tired of burning up my propane.


Think the EMC boys just went to eat supper.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2016)

Back up and running !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back up and running !!!



I'd pay the price of admission to see you run.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2016)

Uncle stonebro wanna be. Does anybody see the deer in the sunrise pic? The futuregrandbabymama pointed it out to me. The second pic is all of our favorites.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2016)

I think quack has EMC lectricity.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 18, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'd pay the price of admission to see you run.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 18, 2016)

Haaaay!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 18, 2016)

Grilling up some steak tonight


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just looked at their website..........You are the last person in the county without power!!




  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Knee Grow, I gotz powa, just tired of burning up my propane.
> 
> 
> Think the EMC boys just went to eat supper.



  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Back up and running !!!



 



gobbleinwoods said:


> I'd pay the price of admission to see you run.



   Lot of :rofl's:



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Uncle stonebro wanna be. Does anybody see the deer in the sunrise pic? The futuregrandbabymama pointed it out to me. The second pic is all of our favorites.




I can't see the deera, but I'm in low light conditions rat now.

Love the bottom pic....brings back some awesome memories.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



These dogs were so fun to watch. She never put them on a leash. They sat in a line until their turn, and they knew what color their toy was. The one she is walking didn't play.  I guess he was old.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 18, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Uncle stonebro wanna be. Does anybody see the deer in the sunrise pic? The futuregrandbabymama pointed it out to me. The second pic is all of our favorites.



Looks like a buck to me and he's going to be a nice one next year   Very nice shot Mrs H


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2016)

Cold'un going down good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2016)

No sleep, up all day.   You'd rather poke a bear wit a stick than mess with me.



Later friends.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2016)

Can't put my hands on it, but there's sumpin 'bout this chic I really like . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2016)

nomnomnomnom . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2016)

Dang, I gotta crash, been up for 34hrs skrait .  .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 19, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Father's Day to all of you Dads out there this morning.  Hopefully some of you  driveler nation participants will be along shortly with maybe a cup or three of fresh brewed coffee.


Well it is about as quiet as a church mouse in here this morning.  

"BE Quiet.....Be Very Quiet"   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I don't want to wake Quack up as he is as ornery as a bear with a bad case of diarrhea !!!!  


Gonna get to spend some time with my Daughter and Son-in-law today !!!!!!     Just gotta decide what place that I might like to enjoy lunch with them too. 

The weather map looks really good this morning and I hope that it stays that way for the next several days as well. 

The good news is that I stayed home yesterday and did a bunch of things around the house and in the yard etc.  I was really tired by late afternoon and I went to sleep in my recliner.    I apparently was sleeping really good when my Daughter called me at 8:00 pm last night......I didn't know what time of day, or even what day it really was !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2016)

Tip toeing in EE, good mornin. 

I did finally get a few things done around here yesterday afternoon, but not as much as planned for the day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2016)

Coffeebro, Moonbro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2016)

^^^^^^


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2016)

You called Chief-O

morning EE

had a good day yesterday.   garden, mowed 3hrs, then 18 holes of golf.

Son claims to be coming home today for a visit, but he really shows up expecting to be fed.

I wonder if quack will wake in a better mood?


----------



## cramer (Jun 19, 2016)

Morning Chief, Double & G
I heard the coffee percolating and dragged my hiney outta bed.
Thanks for the coffee G
Why you up so ding danged early Chief?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You called Chief-O
> 
> morning EE
> 
> ...



Yessir, hated to wake you, but sure needed some that awesome aroma and giddy up and go elixer you brew.

Sounds like you had a great day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2016)

cramer said:


> Morning Chief, Double & G
> I heard the coffee percolating and dragged my hiney outta bed.
> Thanks for the coffee G
> Why you up so ding danged early Chief?



Mornin cramer, heard some birds sangin and wanted to see what all the fuss was about.


----------



## cramer (Jun 19, 2016)

They're singing Happy Father's Day

Happy Father's Day everyone


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2016)

cramer said:


> They're singing Happy Father's Day
> 
> Happy Father's Day everyone



I'll be danged, forgot all about it cramer. 

Backatcha, sir.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 19, 2016)

Good Morning Jeffro, Gobblin, and Cramer.


It is definitely a quiet morning.  Coffee smells good this morning and it just hits the right spot.

Gobblin, I didn't know that you were a golfer !!!!!  I am running out of time because I need to play a few rounds of golf before I leave in 3 weeks for my annual golfing vacation at our place in Florida.  The fact is, I didn't go on vacation last year and I have NOT even picked up my clubs for the past 22 months now SO I might not even know which end to hold them on.  

Since 1988, I have been vacationing and playing golf with some friends from Missouri, Kentucky, and New York most every year and we have a ball doing so.  It all started when we were randomly matched up in an owners tournament back them.   Of course, the Florida heat is tough so we always try to have early mornings (8-9 AM) tee times.  Even then, the humidity wears you out somewhat.......especially when you have to really watch out for gators and snakes etc.  A lot of water and GatorAde is consumed during our rounds of golf.

I'm thinking seriously about trying to play golf in the next few days just to see if I can swing the clubs etc.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2016)

hwy cramer, hope you enjoy the elixir of the morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2016)

Does that mean I get the day off and get pampered all day?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2016)

well EE I can't claim to be a golfer anymore and it sure is frustrating to not be anywhere as good as I once was.  Just not consistent and carrying twice the handicap that long ago had.   As hot as it is early tee times are good.   Yesterday it was cool and cloudy enough to tee off at 3:30 and not sweat to death.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Does that mean I get the day off and get pampered all day?



Don't hold your breathe waiting.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Does that mean I get the day off and get pampered all day?




Jeffro, that is what is on the agenda for me......Thanks to a wonderful Daughter (and Son-in-law) for sure !!!!!!!  

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
PS:  Just to shake things up a bit........Does anyone give a Rat's Pattootie about Professional Basketball????  Not MEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!  I am sick of hearing just who grabbed somebody's ?????? and who was kicked in the ??????? and who kissed who right on the mouth while they were fouling them etc.  Just a bunch of HogWash, I tell you !!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't hold your breathe waiting.



The alternative isn't much better.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Jeffro, that is what is on the agenda for me......Thanks to a wonderful Daughter (and Son-in-law) for sure !!!!!!!
> 
> .
> .
> ...



I'm happy to admit I have no earthly idea what you are talking about EE.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 19, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> well EE I can't claim to be a golfer anymore and it sure is frustrating to not be anywhere as good as I once was.  Just not consistent and carrying twice the handicap that long ago had.   As hot as it is early tee times are good.   Yesterday it was cool and cloudy enough to tee off at 3:30 and not sweat to death.




Apparently my current "Handicap" is the fact that I still like golf.  

I was half-way decent many years ago when I played regularly and I used to be able to hit the ball a long ways and be in the fairway as I won a few long-drive contests and a few "closest to the pin contests" over the years when we played in Florida.  Now, I can't seem to hit the ball out of my shadow it seems.......at least not consistently.  It is called GETTING OLD !!!!!!  Of course, it is just for having a lot of fun with my friends these days for sure.  One of these friends is a golf course superintendent in Missouri and he is still pretty darn good after all of these years.  We actually have a BLAST most every year when we get our families together.  Of course, most of our families now have families of their own and we manage to have lots of friends and relatives getting together now.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm happy to admit I have no earthly idea what you are talking about EE.



Fortunately, I just happened to see some video of  this garbage because I watched ONLY some highlights about various games recently.  What I saw was NOT normal basketball BUT a bunch of thugs trying to hurt each other it seemed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Fortunately, I just happened to see some video of  this garbage because I watched ONLY some highlights about various games recently.  What I saw was NOT normal basketball BUT a bunch of thugs trying to hurt each other it seemed.



Glad I missed it, EE. 

About the only thing I watch on TV is  anything related to survival, History, Science, Weather, etc., I'll peek in at the news from time to time just to get an update of what's happening in this  world we live in.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Jeffro, that is what is on the agenda for me......Thanks to a wonderful Daughter (and Son-in-law) for sure !!!!!!!
> 
> .
> .
> ...



All that in BB?

Can we start a coed league?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2016)

Wonder what's up with Moonbro? He hasn't checked in since his fishing trip yesterday mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2016)

Bout time to get busy doin something.

Happy Father's day!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout time to get busy doin something.
> 
> Happy Father's day!!!



Just took the dog for a morning run.   The dog not me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2016)

Figgered I'd partake in some blueberry and strawberry muffins before I hit the door runnin.

I seen Moon down there, I reckon he didn't get blown halfway to Timbuktu.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Happy Father's Day and good Sunday morning Gobble, Cramer, EE and Jeff. Slept in this morning, uncharacteristic for me. Mrs. Moonpie asked if I felt OK. Fishing trip yesterday was nice. It was windy at times and not scorching hot. We caught a good mess of the little to medium size cats. It was more about him getting familiar with his new boat and learning how to use his depth finder.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 19, 2016)

Morning boys... Happy Fathers day bros


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning boys... Happy Fathers day bros



Happy mid-morning to you too blood.   

Happy father's day to you.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Morning Blood and happy Father's Day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 19, 2016)

This one made me LOL!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2016)

bog, there seems to be a theme this year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2016)

Morning bro's !!!  Kinda sore from yesterday's yard work.  Back hurts and thighs are sore.  Gotta get the bush hook and cut the chain out of a tree I moved.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2016)

Happy Fathers Day to all you diddy's. I'm headin to church to see if I can not cough for at least one hour.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2016)

Think I'll lay by the pool for an howa, soak up some rays and sweat out some likker . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2016)

Just weighed, down to 216lbs !!!

Put on old swim trunks and found $5 in the pocket !!


----------



## cramer (Jun 19, 2016)

Were these your swim trunks?


----------



## cramer (Jun 19, 2016)

$5 doesn't seem like how HOQ rolls


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2016)

36lbs of weight loss !!!


----------



## cramer (Jun 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 36lbs of weight loss !!!



Proud of you Bro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2016)

cramer said:


> Were these your swim trunks?





cramer said:


> $5 doesn't seem like how HOQ rolls


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2016)

cramer said:


> Proud of you Bro






Thanks cramer, it's been a LOOOOOONG road !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Good job Quackro!  Take you a break today and lay up by the pool like a flat land lizard.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2016)

still morning.

36 is good quack.

Just picked a few quarts of blackberries.   As inexpensive as they are in the store right now I am not sure it is worth the thorns.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2016)

If'n ya'll smell bacon, it's just me laying out by the pool..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Happy Father's Day and good Sunday morning Gobble, Cramer, EE and Jeff. Slept in this morning, uncharacteristic for me. Mrs. Moonpie asked if I felt OK. Fishing trip yesterday was nice. It was windy at times and not scorching hot. We caught a good mess of the little to medium size cats. It was more about him getting familiar with his new boat and learning how to use his depth finder.



Glad to hear you didn't get seasick Moonbro and just slept in.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> If'n ya'll smell bacon, it's just me laying out by the pool..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2016)

Quackbro done turned into skinny bacon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2016)

Takin a break fo lunch, might extend it for the rest of the day.....we'll see after lunch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2016)

Looks like it's going to be sloppy joes with cheese and tater tots......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro done turned into skinny bacon.






Lean/mean drankin machine !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2016)

I got $$$ that says that the Hornets are watching the U.S. Open !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I got $$$ that says that the Hornets are watching the U.S. Open !!!



I'll double down and say by the pool.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 19, 2016)

Drove to alybama to visit my dad... We attended his primitive church... They sure get worked up when the preacher bends his back an hollers Jeeeeeeezzzus!!! I was waiting on the basket of snakes to be passed around at any moment!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I got $$$ that says that the Hornets are watching the U.S. Open !!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> I'll double down and say by the pool.



I'll roll wit dat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2016)

Callin it a day, did get some much appreciated help from MizT and Jag on a project I started several weeks ago and was making very little headway, as it is very labor intensive.

Nice Father's Day gift though. We got about halfway.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2016)

How do ya'll put up/freeze kone on da cob ???  Blanch???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How do ya'll put up/freeze kone on da cob ???  Blanch???





Shuck, remove silk, blanch for 3 minutes, cool in ice water, then vacuum seal and freeze. If you want to put up creamed corn in the freezer, after you put it in ice water to cool it, cut it off the cob with a sharp knife, then use the back of the knife to "squeegee" the milk out of the stubs where the corn was cut off. Bag it up in freezer bags and freeze. 

Lot of work, but worth it. We`ll be putting up some next week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks Nic,  we normally don't blanch kone on da cob, and it ends up tasting like dirt???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Nic,  we normally don't blanch kone on da cob, and it ends up tasting like dirt???





Yea, it`s got to be blanched first or it won`t be fit to eat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, it`s got to be blanched first or it won`t be fit to eat.





Thank you brother, you just saved us a bushel 'o kone !!!


Dawn's already put the creamed kone in the freezer, without blanching.  She's got back out and blanching.



Been freezing creamed corn for years and it taste good, but the corn on da cob unblanced taste nasty???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2016)

Dood on the drums been hanging with Uncle Stoner !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Like Nic said blanch for 3 minutes, ice water bath and vaccum seal. It will taste like you just shucked it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I got $$$ that says that the Hornets are watching the U.S. Open !!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> I'll double down and say by the pool.





Jeff C. said:


> I'll roll wit dat.


Floating in da pool after H22 been working in the yard all weekend. Watching the US Open on the outside TV. Erybody WON! 


Jeff C. said:


> Callin it a day, did get some much appreciated help from MizT and Jag on a project I started several weeks ago and was making very little headway, as it is very labor intensive.
> 
> Nice Father's Day gift though. We got about halfway.





Moonpie1 said:


> Like Nic said blanch for 3 minutes, ice water bath and vaccum seal. It will taste like you just shucked it.


Yep. What he said.

Happy Father's Day to all the awesome Diddy's on here. !!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2016)

Dustin Johnson is the exact same size as the boy. 6ft. 9in. 190lbs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2016)

Love me some creamed corn, cut bookoos of it off da cob back in the day right up the hill at the ol home place with Grandmaw and Momma and anybody else they could put a knife in their hands. 

Thanks Mandy, my back was killin me doin that by myself. 

That is a drain for my driveway, it has silted in with 2-3" dirt over 15 years in this house. We had to dig the egg rock out and put aside, remove the dirt, and put the egg rock back. I bit off more than I could chew when I started that project. MizT and Jag saved the day  to get me halfway.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dustin Johnson is the exact same size as the boy. 6ft. 9in. 190lbs.



For those that don't watch golf, Dustin is in the lead.
H22 just jumped back in the pool. Lol.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> For those that don't watch golf, Dustin is in the lead.
> H22 just jumped back in the pool. Lol.



Did he cannonball?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2016)

I'll take the Master's over the US Open any day.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Knee Grow, I gotz powa, just tired of burning up my propane.
> 
> 
> Think the EMC boys just went to eat supper.


Well then you was the last silver spoon fed white child still burning propane for electricity in the county!!!.........You can't hide Money!!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> These dogs were so fun to watch. She never put them on a leash. They sat in a line until their turn, and they knew what color their toy was. The one she is walking didn't play.  I guess he was old.


That's pretty cool !!! Everybody likes a well trained dog!!........Never thought about training each dog to it's own toy!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll take the Master's over the US Open any day.




ANY DAY !!!  Who won, I didn't allow enough time to record.  Did they add a stroke to that dood, because of ball movement ??





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well then you was the last silver spoon fed white child still burning propane for electricity in the county!!!.........You can't hide Money!!
> 
> That's pretty cool !!! Everybody likes a well trained dog!!........Never thought about training each dog to it's own toy!!





This broke butted white buoy still ain't got no truck.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This broke butted white buoy still ain't got no truck.


Broke??!!!........Only reason you ain't got a truck is cause your such a  tightwad you could squeeze two penny's together and make them cry!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Broke??!!!........Only reason you ain't got a truck is cause your such a  tightwad you could squeeze two penny's together and make them cry!!






Dem penny's are hard to come by brother !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2016)

Evening Bloodbro, hope you MIL and Dbro caught some trout.



Gotta crash . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 19, 2016)

Time to worky worky!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dem penny's are hard to come by brother !!!


Yeah I know them Hunnnert dollar bills are hard to get broke down to penny's


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2016)

Top of the Mernin kids!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2016)

Counting the days until fishing trip in the Gulf


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 20, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Blood.  Looks like you have been all by yourself during the night.

Surely hope that you had some fun catching some trout in the mountain streams over the weekend.

Now, if I just find a big cup of fresh brewed coffee this morning, I might be able to get fully awake.  

I had a great Father's Day yesterday while having lunch and spending some quality time with my Daughter and Son-in-law.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 20, 2016)

Morning Blood and EE. Pics of said trout?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 20, 2016)

*Caught a few Saturday.*

Time to get the grease hot.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Time to get the grease hot.



I'd eat fish for breakfast.   I'll bring the coffee. . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 20, 2016)

Me and you both Gobble. Thanks fer the coffee.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2016)

Here you go.... Even though they are stockers it was still a fun day!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2016)

Good morning y'all.  

I got another interview today @ 3pm. Hope this is the last part of the hiring process. Hope they'll tell me I can start tomorrow. 



blood on the ground said:


> Here you go.... Even though they are stockers it was still a fun day!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2016)

Awww & thank you Nick. It's perfect.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Awww & thank you Nick. It's perfect.





My regards.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Good morning y'all.
> 
> I got another interview today @ 3pm. Hope this is the last part of the hiring process. Hope they'll tell me I can start tomorrow.



They sure are dragging this out.   Hope you get to report tomorrow too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Good morning y'all.
> 
> I got another interview today @ 3pm. Hope this is the last part of the hiring process. Hope they'll tell me I can start tomorrow.



Tell em it's time to cut bait or fish............

Good luck!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2016)

Mornin folks, stiff as a board this mornin. Hope to walk it off.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks, stiff as a board this mornin. Hope to walk it off.



What'd you do Jeffro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What'd you do Jeffro?



Sat on a milk crate diggin egg rock out of dirt, removed egg rock, removed 2-3" of dirt, replaced egg rock. And, I'm only halfway done.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Sat on a milk crate diggin egg rock out of dirt, removed egg rock, removed 2-3" of dirt, replaced egg rock. And, I'm only halfway done.


You gone hafta do some splainin there Lucy. I'm not gettin why you gotta do that?


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> They sure are dragging this out.   Hope you get to report tomorrow too.



Everybody went on vacation & put hiring on hold. It's ok though I am patient. I only have 4 weeks left of school for this semester so it's actually giving me time to work on school work.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Sat on a milk crate diggin egg rock out of dirt, removed egg rock, removed 2-3" of dirt, replaced egg rock. And, I'm only halfway done.





That sounds too much like work. 

We got to put up corn and squash this week, but I got to find a little time to go fishin` in both the creek and the river. And I got to go check to see if the first chanterelles are ready to gather.

Miss Crickett, good luck with your interview today. Thinking positive for you.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 20, 2016)

Good morning, good luck Ms. Crickett. And hope you work it out Chief


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 20, 2016)

Nic living the dream


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You gone hafta do some splainin there Lucy. I'm not gettin why you gotta do that?



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10220444&postcount=454

Amigo, it's basically just a drainage at the end of my downhill driveway. It runs between a slab that I park on and a large landscaped area. I graded and installed it 15 years ago, but it has silted in over time and practically buried the egg rock. You could tell it was still there but barely. I had to remove the egg rock, remove the silt(dirt) and lower the grade back to where it was originally. It wouild overflow into the landscaped area and run through it and under my deck in big heavy rains. Lot of water coming down that driveway. It worked great for about the first 10-12 years, nice slow and easy flow into my lawn where it could spread out and go way around the landscaped area and deck. Hope that makes sense.



Crickett said:


> Everybody went on vacation & put hiring on hold. It's ok though I am patient. I only have 4 weeks left of school for this semester so it's actually giving me time to work on school work.



Hope everything goes well at interview Miz Crickett. Miz T is starting her 1st day as a Full time employee today, she was just part time and they promoted her to full time. 



Nicodemus said:


> That sounds too much like work.
> 
> We got to put up corn and squash this week, but I got to find a little time to go fishin` in both the creek and the river. And I got to go check to see if the first chanterelles are ready to gather.
> 
> Miss Crickett, good luck with your interview today. Thinking positive for you.



Nic, it was very labor intensive and slow. That egg rock don't want to budge when it's lodged 2-3" deep in dirt. You can't just rake it out for sure, I tried. Sitting on that milk crate for about 6-7 hours yesterday did my lower back in. MizT was on one for about 3 hrs yesterday and she had enough. 

What it boils down to is I'm getting my house ready to sell and buying old home place from brother's and sister up the hill from me......If everything pans out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning, good luck Ms. Crickett. And hope you work it out Chief



Morning, and Thnaks Wy. I'll skip the egg rock for a few days, but everyday I walk by it I can hear it whispering my name, haunting me. 



Wycliff said:


> Nic living the dream



Dang sho is!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10220444&postcount=454
> 
> Amigo, it's basically just a drainage at the end of my downhill driveway. It runs between a slab that I park on and a large landscaped area. I graded and installed it 15 years ago, but it has silted in over time and practically buried the egg rock. You could tell it was still there but barely. I had to remove the egg rock, remove the silt(dirt) and lower the grade back to where it was originally. It wouild overflow into the landscaped area and run through it and under my deck in big heavy rains. Lot of water coming down that driveway. It worked great for about the first 10-12 years, nice slow and easy flow into my lawn where it could spread out and go way around the landscaped area and deck. Hope that makes sense.
> 
> ...



Have fun playing in the dirt Jeff. 
WTG Miz T.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2016)

The girl has high school softball try outs today and tomorrow.... Bitter sweet for me.... My last ball player in the house.. and my baby!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Good morning y'all.
> 
> I got another interview today @ 3pm. Hope this is the last part of the hiring process. Hope they'll tell me I can start tomorrow.





Jeff C. said:


> Sat on a milk crate diggin egg rock out of dirt, removed egg rock, removed 2-3" of dirt, replaced egg rock. And, I'm only halfway done.


glad you posted a link, I ain't neva heard of egg rock........


Mernin Folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ANY DAY !!!  Who won, I didn't allow enough time to record.  Did they add a stroke to that dood, because of ball movement ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dustin won!  No stroke added. Even if they hada, he woulda still won.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dustin won!  No stroke added. Even if they hada, he woulda still won.


lookatchu!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2016)

Oh, mornin.

Flo Rider done made a song for the Cafe 356. 
Where's Mud? I bet he knows this song.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2016)

morning ladies    

No pics so it didn't happen but while trimming trees along the driveway there was a 6-8 inch ring neck snake.   But by the time I got the chain saw off and set down and the camera out of the pocket it had slithered off into the litter.   First one I've seen on the property and it has been years since seeing one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2016)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwn!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwn!



It wasn't that boring of a storyline.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2016)

Welcome to my House... we dont have to go out...

Morning y'all. Mrs. Hawtnet got it rockin up in here!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2016)

Bout that time....what's for lunch?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Welcome to my House... we dont have to go out...
> 
> Morning y'all. Mrs. Hawtnet got it rockin up in here!!



woop woop.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2016)

Looks like it's chikin salit sammiches and cantaloupe today.

I don't know where MizT got this cantaloupe, but's it's the best one I've had in a long time.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 20, 2016)

Grilt skrimp chef salad


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Grilt skrimp chef salad



You win.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You win.



It is pretty good


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2016)

Hibatchi stir fry........ broccoli, onions, cucumbers, skrimp, chicken, beef and imitation crab.......... it was pretty dog-gone-good!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 20, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Hibatchi stir fry........ broccoli, onions, cucumbers, skrimp, chicken, beef and imitation crab.......... it was pretty dog-gone-good!





Show off


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Show off


oh, did I mention LilD treated???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2016)

Afternoon ya'll !!  




I did not buy a truck today, hope that helps.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 20, 2016)

Afternoon Quack


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2016)

extremely helpful.  thanks a bunch


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2016)

longhorns , steak, tater and salad.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2016)

Keebs said:


> oh, did I mention LilD treated???



are employed children great   



Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon ya'll !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hard to buy when you are a pool lizard.   



Wycliff said:


> Afternoon Quack



afternoon Wybro, you on days this week?



hdm03 said:


> extremely helpful.  thanks a bunch



how is the park?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> longhorns , steak, tater and salad.



That is what I had last night.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> how is the park?



busy....thanks for axing


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2016)

wait.....i mean; how would i know????


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2016)

dangit


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2016)

mud?


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 20, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon Wybro, you on days this week?





Yes sir till Thursday


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2016)

i'm on days too until Friday; then I'm on weekends till Monday.  Hope this helps


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon Quack





Hiya Whybro, headed in shortly, gotta meeting in the morning.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 20, 2016)

Could be worse you could have to work dayz


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Could be worse you could have to work dayz



And then nights and then back to dayz.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 20, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And then nights and then back to dayz.



True, can't believe some people actually have to work like that


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2016)

Later y'all


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> are employed children great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Could be worse you could have to work dayz





gobbleinwoods said:


> And then nights and then back to dayz.






Thanks, but no.  Been down that road, I'll stick with nights !!!  Cooler, no boss, no mechanics, contractors, just me and Charlie !!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2016)

Crickett said:


>



Does this mean you got the job and Ice Tea is on you tonight?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2016)

Crickett said:


>




Congratulations Miz Crickett!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 20, 2016)

Crickett said:


>



Did ya get the job Ms. Crickett


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2016)

Morning! Whad I miss?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning! Whad I miss?



Quack won the powerball lottery and is gonna buy each of us a new Cheby truck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2016)

Crickett said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning! Whad I miss?



Miz Crickett gotz some ice tea on her.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack won the powerball lottery and is gonna buy each of us a new Cheby truck.





Hooked On Quack said:


>



He's a good man.. congratulations Quackbro!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does this mean you got the job and Ice Tea is on you tonight?





Jeff C. said:


> Congratulations Miz Crickett!





Wycliff said:


> Did ya get the job Ms. Crickett



I got the job!!!  I don't know the start date yet though. She has to talk to another manager & discuss it with him. I'm so excited. It's literally 5 mins from the house. The people are so nice. The pay will be great. Good benefits.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I got the job!!!  I don't know the start date yet though. She has to talk to another manager & discuss it with him. I'm so excited. It's literally 5 mins from the house. The people are so nice. The pay will be great. Good benefits.



Good things come to good people. 

Congrats Christy. 

Now, about that Iced Tea.........


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 20, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I got the job!!!  I don't know the start date yet though. She has to talk to another manager & discuss it with him. I'm so excited. It's literally 5 mins from the house. The people are so nice. The pay will be great. Good benefits.



Congrats


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good things come to good people.
> 
> Congrats Christy.
> 
> Now, about that Iced Tea.........



Long Island? 


Wycliff said:


> Congrats



Thanks Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I got the job!!!  I don't know the start date yet though. She has to talk to another manager & discuss it with him. I'm so excited. It's literally 5 mins from the house. The people are so nice. The pay will be great. Good benefits.



Glad to hear things are turnin in your favor.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack won the powerball lottery and is gonna buy each of us a new Cheby truck.





blood on the ground said:


> He's a good man.. congratulations Quackbro!!











Crickett said:


> I got the job!!!  I don't know the start date yet though. She has to talk to another manager & discuss it with him. I'm so excited. It's literally 5 mins from the house. The people are so nice. The pay will be great. Good benefits.






Attagal !!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Glad to hear things are turnin in your favor.



Thanks Jeff.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2016)

Good news crickett.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Long Island?



Ummm,,,,,,,,sure!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I got the job!!!  I don't know the start date yet though. She has to talk to another manager & discuss it with him. I'm so excited. It's literally 5 mins from the house. The people are so nice. The pay will be great. Good benefits.





Miss Crickett, I`m sho-nuff proud for you! You gonna do just fine.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I got the job!!!  I don't know the start date yet though. She has to talk to another manager & discuss it with him. I'm so excited. It's literally 5 mins from the house. The people are so nice. The pay will be great. Good benefits.



Congratulations Cricket!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2016)

Tip of the day:

Rollup your empty water bottles from botton to top, forcing the air out. Screw cap back on and it stays collapsed taking up much less space in your garbage bag/can.

Your Welcome.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2016)

Seems kind of strange, but I just went to my little local store close by and I saw three seperate deer moving already in broad daylight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2016)

Wait....make that 4 ^^^^ I saw one standing in someones backyard about 25-30' from their house.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Tip of the day:
> 
> Rollup your empty water bottles from botton to top, forcing the air out. Screw cap back on and it stays collapsed taking up much less space in your garbage bag/can.
> 
> Your Welcome.






Been doing it for years, just can't get the wife to do it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been doing it for years, just can't get the wife to do it.



Same here, I just rolled up 3 of theirs.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 20, 2016)

I just drink it in a cup, from the faucet


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I just drink it in a cup, from the faucet



We keep bottled water around to take in the vehicles when we are going just about anywhere. 

We usually drink out of filtered fridge here at home, but wife and daughter always bring them back home from car and just throw'em in kitchen garbage.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2016)

Gotta go baby sit Everett.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2016)

Baby sittin didn last long, da boy fell asleep in no time as I was walkin him around.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Baby sittin didn last long, da boy fell asleep in no time as I was walkin him around.



Will you come walk me around?


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good things come to good people.
> 
> Congrats Christy.
> 
> ...



We are soooo happy for you Christy. Hope some of that good mojo rubbed off the other day


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Will you come walk me around?


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> We are soooo happy for you Christy. Hope some of that good mojo rubbed off the other day



I believe it did.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2016)

Battry's dead in laptop and now the AC cord and power supply is actin up. :


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2016)

Drunkbro giving his heart a run for its money tonight.... Lilfeller is on his 2 monster energy drank... See ya DB


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Drunkbro giving his heart a run for its money tonight.... Lilfeller is on his 2 monster energy drank... See ya DB





One of his habits is gonna catch up to him.



Evening Blood !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One of his habits is gonna catch up to him.
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Blood !!



How's it going brother? ... Got your dove field planted.... Never mind! Don't answer that!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> How's it going brother? ... Got your dove field planted.... Never mind! Don't answer that!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2016)

Dang Sleep Monsta 'bout to whup me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Sleep Monsta 'bout to whup me.



Pour some coffee on it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Sleep Monsta 'bout to whup me.



I didn't get much sleep yesterday so I'm hitting the wall right now myself!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 21, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you drivelers.


CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU, CRICKETT.  THIS IS GREAT NEWS TO ALL OF US TOO !!!!!!


Now where is a cup or three of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee this morning??????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you drivelers.
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU, CRICKETT.  THIS IS GREAT NEWS TO ALL OF US TOO !!!!!!
> ...



Ain't none yet. 

I'm sleep postin. Never mind me.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ain't none yet.
> 
> I'm sleep postin. Never mind me.




Hugh, I thought that my computer must be acting really crazy a little while ago when I saw you up and posting at this crazy hour of the night !!!!   I thought that maybe someone needed to check your temperature or something.    


GOOD MORNING Moon.  I see you typing now.  


PS:  Gobblin been getting some extra beauty sleep lately before showing up in that big coffee truck 18-wheeler.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 21, 2016)

I was reading back trying to catch up. Morning EE , Quackbro , Blood and Miggy. A big cup of coffee would hit the spot for sure. I see congrats are in order for Crickett! Great news !!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2016)

Morning folks... Just about got tewzdy out the way!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2016)

Wakie wakie. Up and at Em. 
Morning Boyz.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2016)

Morning bro's !!  tumohowas plus a meeting . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2016)

Just heard one of our mechanics got severly burned yesterday on a motor, had to be air lifted out.


He didn't lock/tag out, or try equipment.  He be gone.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just heard one of our mechanics got severly burned yesterday on a motor, had to be air lifted out.
> 
> 
> He didn't lock/tag out, or try equipment.  He be gone.



Have fun at the safety meeting / LECTURE today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2016)

Watching a special on Cheap Trick. Dad gum these boys are old. Rick Nielson bumping 70 but they can still rock!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Morning Gobble, thanks fer the brew. Sorry to hear Quackbro. Chief?


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 21, 2016)

Good morning everybody. That's pretty rough Quack. Looks like the Messican is burning both ends of the candle.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2016)

Home Shweet home


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2016)

Shneezin my head awf!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Shneezin my head awf!!!


bless yo heart........... 


Mernin!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I got the job!!!  I don't know the start date yet though. She has to talk to another manager & discuss it with him. I'm so excited. It's literally 5 mins from the house. The people are so nice. The pay will be great. Good benefits.


 WTG girl!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2016)

Mornin folks. 

Moon, laptop is out of commission for now-power issues, so I wasn't able to do my normal mobility thing with coffee outdoors this mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2016)

Keebs said:


> bless yo heart...........
> 
> 
> Mernin!



Well, hello there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2016)

Keebs said:


> bless yo heart...........
> 
> 
> Mernin!



The pepper jelly Queen is in the house!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2016)

Keebs said:


> bless yo heart...........
> 
> 
> Mernin!



morning keebs



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.
> 
> Moon, laptop is out of commission for now-power issues, so I wasn't able to do my normal mobility thing with coffee outdoors this mornin.



Chief,  project for today is power!!


bloodbro, take a pill to stop the sneeze and go sleepy bye.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, hello there.





blood on the ground said:


> The pepper jelly Queen is in the house!!!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> morning keebs
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Mernin guys..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2016)

Gonna call about a truck, and I gotta crash...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2016)

Mornin

Congrats Cricket! 
H22 said he ran into you Saturday. I was visiting with my Diddy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2016)

morning MzH22


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Shneezin my head awf!!!



That ain't goot.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2016)

Morning.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2016)

Hello??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Hello??



Herro.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Morning Wy, Keebs, Mrs H , Mud and Chief. I'd rather be a fishing!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 21, 2016)

Morning Mp


----------



## Crickett (Jun 21, 2016)

After 4 months of trying to get a job I finally got one! I start tomorrow!  I am so excited & so grateful!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2016)

Crickett said:


> After 4 months of trying to get a job I finally got one! I start tomorrow!  I am so excited & so grateful!





I`m proud for you, "Little Lady".


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 21, 2016)

Congrats on the job. Pay check time soon.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 21, 2016)

Crickett said:


> After 4 months of trying to get a job I finally got one! I start tomorrow!  I am so excited & so grateful!



Congrats again


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 21, 2016)

Crickett said:


> After 4 months of trying to get a job I finally got one! I start tomorrow!  I am so excited & so grateful!


Congratulations!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2016)

Crickett said:


> After 4 months of trying to get a job I finally got one! I start tomorrow!  I am so excited & so grateful!


Now. About that iced tea.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2016)

Crickett said:


> After 4 months of trying to get a job I finally got one! I start tomorrow!  I am so excited & so grateful!



Glad for you.   They are going to work with you on finishing school, I hope.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning keebs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang sho is, gobblein....I'm lookin, probably have to order it.



Crickett said:


> After 4 months of trying to get a job I finally got one! I start tomorrow!  I am so excited & so grateful!



Yes ma'am, congrats again Christy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2016)

Wish I could sweat up a storm.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Wish I could sweat up a storm.



I may be done for the day as I was sweating up a storm out there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I may be done for the day as I was sweating up a storm out there.



Me too, I just didn't get the storm I was hoping for.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2016)

Gotta go get Jag, holler later.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 21, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m proud for you, "Little Lady".



Thank you Nick. 



kmckinnie said:


> Congrats on the job. Pay check time soon.





Wycliff said:


> Congrats again





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Congratulations!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Glad for you.   They are going to work with you on finishing school, I hope.



Finishing school? I don't need no finishing school. Well I am as refined as Elly May Clampett. 



Jeff C. said:


> Dang sho is, gobblein....I'm lookin, probably have to order it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ma'am, congrats again Christy!


Thanks y'all!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Thank you Nick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And twice as spunky.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And twice as spunky.


 you got that right!
Congrats, sista!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2016)

She ignored me. I'm crushed. (sulking away to a dark corner with my blanky)


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna call about a truck, and I gotta crash...



We'll believe this when we see it  cash? is that green stuff in your wallet? mine's just full of a bunch of moths


Oh anyways got some muley twins this morning


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 21, 2016)

Ma decided to take them across the road so I kind of hogged the center to make sure they got across just the nice guy I am


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2016)

Man look at that blue  sky. What are the temps like out there?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 21, 2016)

For those that still need a little horn got these a day or so ago


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man look at that blue  sky. What are the temps like out there?



Going to be about 75 today but had a little rain earlier today just wish we'd get one of them good soakers


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Going to be about 75 today but had a little rain earlier today just wish we'd get one of them good soakers



Man, I could get used to those kind of temps. Rain is in short supply here too. My front lawn is lookin brownish.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 21, 2016)

Nice pictures as always Labs


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 21, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Nice pictures as always Labs



Why thank ya wy yall know how much I like to torment ya   just wish I knew where they went when season opens up. They can sure get scarce when I got my Hawkins in my hand and not the Kodak


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And twice as spunky.



Miz Crickett is spunky as Granny!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man look at that blue  sky. What are the temps like out there?



BIG too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> BIG too.



I miss the big sky's of Colorado.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I miss the big sky's of Colorado.



I take it you lived out there. Love me some big sky country.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2016)

I think a nap is my immediate future, can't keep my ize open.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I take it you lived out there. Love me some big sky country.



Naw, would go skiing there every year before the kid came along. Dang kids are expensive.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She ignored me. I'm crushed. (sulking away to a dark corner with my blanky)










Mikey, as usual, that is some pretty landscape up your way!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2016)

That sure is some purdy country out there Unc.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2016)

It's nice to have family in the medical field. I have to get an MRI on my eye tomorrow and they called with the cost.

One little email later and all is good to go. .00


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2016)

nice pics as usual stonerbro.

I could get used to 75 as a high.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's nice to have family in the medical field. I have to get an MRI on my eye tomorrow and they called with the cost.
> 
> One little email later and all is good to go. .00


lucky you!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2016)

Keebs said:


> lucky you!



Girl. My son has a half million $ back. I sure can't afford anything else.
If they hadn't brought up the "C" word, I wouldn't even been doing this.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2016)

Ain't accomplishing much outdoors today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Girl. My son has a half million $ back. I sure can't afford anything else.
> If they hadn't brought up the "C" word, I wouldn't even been doing this.



don't even think the "C" word.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Girl. My son has a half million $ back. I sure can't afford anything else.
> If they hadn't brought up the "C" word, I wouldn't even been doing this.





gobbleinwoods said:


> don't even think the "C" word.






^^^^^ What he said, and prayers sent your way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2016)

Time to get 'er done, off for 3 . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 21, 2016)

Just about time for me to get outta hera


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> don't even think the "C" word.





Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^ What he said, and prayers sent your way.



X3 prayers sent your way


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> don't even think the "C" word.





Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^ What he said, and prayers sent your way.





Wycliff said:


> X3 prayers sent your way



X4....what they said and Prayers goin up.

An MRI on your eye?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2016)

It's just a stupid cyst in my tear duct. Driving me crazy with tears running down my face all the time. Young Dr. just covering his bases. No worries.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2016)

Well..... look a there. Lol


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2016)

Said it was the size of a small pea. Kidding me? My tear duct ain't that big.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's just a stupid cyst in my tear duct. Driving me crazy with tears running down my face all the time. Young Dr. just covering his bases. No worries.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Said it was the size of a small pea. Kidding me? My tear duct ain't that big.



Dang, hope it's all good and they get that cleared up quick, seems like that would be drivin you 

Wait.......you already are.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Evening Chief, Wy, Quackbro, Gobble and Mrs. H. Sending em up Mandy. She's gonna whup up on you Chief! Grilt some bass filets tonight. Will post up in the cafe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2016)

Mandy, I knew a gal in da neighborhood back when I was teenager that could hold her nose and blow bubbles out of one her eyes. She got thousands of requests for that, every once in a while she'd make ya buy her a shake off the ice cream truck that came around everyday to see it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Chief, Wy, Quackbro, Gobble and Mrs. H. Sending em up Mandy. She's gonna whup up on you Chief! Grilt some bass filets tonight. Will post up in the cafe.



I can handle her lil scrappy self.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, hope it's all good and they get that cleared up quick, seems like that would be drivin you
> 
> Wait.......you already are.



Silly. 
Did I tell you that Greg and Angela came to vacate with us at the beach and their daughter is friends with your sister's daughter. Small world. They will be joining us Labor Day.  They love them some Jag. OH, and the shag Feast is going on too. Maybe Jag can get him another treasure.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mandy, I knew a gal in da neighborhood back when I was teenager that could hold her nose and blow bubbles out of one her eyes. She got thousands of requests for that, every once in a while she'd make ya buy her a shake off the ice cream truck that came around everyday to see it.




Wish I could blow something outta mine. 
It's clogged up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Silly.
> Did I tell you that Greg and Angela came to vacate with us at the beach and their daughter is friends with your sister's daughter. Small world. They will be joining us Labor Day.  They love them some Jag. OH, and the shag Feast is going on too. Maybe Jag can get him another treasure.



 Can't wait, we were just checking our reservation the other day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't wait, we were just checking our reservation the other day.



I sure hope they are still good. Hate we missed ya'll last year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I sure hope they are still good. Hate we missed ya'll last year.



They are.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 22, 2016)

To much werky going on tonight... I just show up fer a paycheck!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 22, 2016)

Day walkers should be showing up soon


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 22, 2016)

Gobble, EE, Moon??


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 22, 2016)

Blood, I am here, present and accounted for this morning !!!!  It looks like you have been all by yourself all night.  I've just been reading back and catching up on who did what to whom.  


Where is that coffee 18-wheeler this morning?????


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 22, 2016)

Morning EE and Blood. I hope it's rolling our way. Grilt some bass filets last night. Man they were goot!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 22, 2016)

Ready for bed!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2016)

EE, I grabbed a little off the 18 wheeler for us.  Have a cup or three

bloodbro, almost whistle time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)

Mornin fellows.....draggin up late without laptop.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 22, 2016)

Morning Chief. What's on the punch list for today?


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 22, 2016)

Good morning folks


----------



## Crickett (Jun 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And twice as spunky.







Keebs said:


> you got that right!
> Congrats, sista!



Thank you! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> She ignored me. I'm crushed. (sulking away to a dark corner with my blanky)



 sorry



Jeff C. said:


> Miz Crickett is spunky as Granny!







mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's nice to have family in the medical field. I have to get an MRI on my eye tomorrow and they called with the cost.
> 
> One little email later and all is good to go. .00






mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's just a stupid cyst in my tear duct. Driving me crazy with tears running down my face all the time. Young Dr. just covering his bases. No worries.



Hope everything goes well.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, I grabbed a little off the 18 wheeler for us.  Have a cup or three
> 
> bloodbro, almost whistle time.




That rumor is really true about Gobblin being a multi-taking driveler as you can see him in action in the above photo.  That guy is GOOD, I tell You !!!!!


Gobblin, Good Morning and Thanks for the multiple cups of fresh brewed coffee this morning as it surely helps to get me fully awake.

Good Morning also to you Blood, Moonpie, Chief, Wycliff,  and a really HAPPY DAY to Ms Crickett on her 1st day on her new JOB.  Congrats Crickett and I am so happy for you too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's just a stupid cyst in my tear duct. Driving me crazy with tears running down my face all the time. Young Dr. just covering his bases. No worries.




Whew, wish they wouldn't EVER mention the "c" word unless they were POSITIVE, no use in scaring the crap and upsetting/stressing everybody out.





Jeff C. said:


> Mandy, I knew a gal in da neighborhood back when I was teenager that could hold her nose and blow bubbles out of one her eyes. She got thousands of requests for that, every once in a while she'd make ya buy her a shake off the ice cream truck that came around everyday to see it.





That ain't nuttin, I knew a gal that could take ping pong balls and . . .




mrs. hornet22 said:


> I sure hope they are still good. Hate we missed ya'll last year.






Whoaaaa, Mz T, sporting some, er uhm, FINE tan lines !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm gonna nap today, been staying up on all my days off, just can't handle it anymore.



Whybro, you getta chance call me at home ?? 348..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2016)

I forgot, co-worker gave me a bushel 'o Silver Queen, shucked and cleaned ready to blanch !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2016)

Whooot, KANG KONE !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2016)

Didn't get to interface with nobody last night, I'm a lonely Quack...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I forgot, co-worker gave me a bushel 'o Silver Queen, shucked and cleaned ready to blanch !!



quack be living right.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna nap today, been staying up on all my days off, just can't handle it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Whybro, you getta chance call me at home ?? 348..




In coming


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 22, 2016)

Baby girl done made the high school softball team!!! Very proud of her!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Baby girl done made the high school softball team!!! Very proud of her!!!



congrats to her.   

Well I am off to garden and pick a peach tree full of ripen's


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Baby girl done made the high school softball team!!! Very proud of her!!!



Scholarship material. Good for her.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. What's on the punch list for today?



Mornin Moon, well I started back on the egg rock, but remembered Jag's got a Dr. appt on the northwest side of ATL.  I need to get that egg rock thing over with for good. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Whew, wish they wouldn't EVER mention the "c" word unless they were POSITIVE, no use in scaring the crap and upsetting/stressing everybody out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I knew her. She had one heckuva serve....

Not this year she won't, much less sun. 



blood on the ground said:


> Baby girl done made the high school softball team!!! Very proud of her!!!



WTG, baby girl. 





gobbleinwoods said:


> congrats to her.
> 
> Well I am off to garden and pick a peach tree full of ripen's



My plans have been altered for the day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> My plans have been altered for the day.



My mind has been altered for several days.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My mind has been altered for several days.



Got any more?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2016)

Nope, more like this.

On a side note, through my ever increasing experience on the mixer I have learned two things. Ibenez bass guitars suck, Ritter and Rickenbacker bass guitars rawk...most lead guitarist think highly of themselves and 1 in 10 lead vocals are primadonna's. 

And, finally, Alice in Chains actually made a lot of money off of a song they wrote about me, it's just they were so stoned it came out "here comes the rooster" instead of what it was suppose to be. "Here comes the Hughster".......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> In coming





Thanks Whybro !!  I surely do appreciate your advice and help.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Whybro !!  I surely do appreciate your advice and help.





Never saw the truck you were talking about ??  Did see a bad Ford Raptor !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Whybro !!  I surely do appreciate your advice and help.




You're welcome, hopefully we can find you what you're looking for 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Never saw the truck you were talking about ??  Did see a bad Ford Raptor !!!



I didn't see the Raptor


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 22, 2016)

Congrats Lil Bog


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, more like this.
> 
> On a side note, through my ever increasing experience on the mixer I have learned two things. Ibenez bass guitars suck, Ritter and Rickenbacker bass guitars rawk...most lead guitarist think highly of themselves and 1 in 10 lead vocals are primadonna's.
> 
> And, finally, Alice in Chains actually made a lot of money off of a song they wrote about me, it's just they were so stoned it came out "here comes the rooster" instead of what it was suppose to be. "Here comes the Hughster".......



Gonna be one of those days!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)

Terrible signal here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)

Another patient got in on Jag's appt time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)

Today is going to be a wonderful day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)

A little hottie just walked in, think I'll ax her if she comes here often.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 22, 2016)

Pics please.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 22, 2016)

Tell her I said hey and whatnot.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 22, 2016)

Mud?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2016)

what a morning!!!

Hey ya'll!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Tell her I said hey and whatnot.



I will tell her hey for you when I'm finished telling her "hey", Otree.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)

Keebs said:


> what a morning!!!
> 
> Hey ya'll!



HEYYYYYY, to you too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)

An hour drive, speeding no less, for a teleconference.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)

About 27 rain drops hit the windshield on the way here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)

Hopefully, I'm next.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Hopefully, I'm next.



Did the eyecandy already get called back?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did the eyecandy already get called back?



No; I'm still here.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> HEYYYYYY, to you too!





Jeff C. said:


> An hour drive, speeding no less, for a teleconference.





hdm03 said:


> No; I'm still here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> No; I'm still here.



haven't the parents called LEO on you passing out candy to the kids?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Today is going to be a wonderful day!




Yes brother, it is !!




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, more like this.
> 
> On a side note, through my ever increasing experience on the mixer I have learned two things. Ibenez bass guitars suck, Ritter and Rickenbacker bass guitars rawk...most lead guitarist think highly of themselves and 1 in 10 lead vocals are primadonna's.
> 
> And, finally, Alice in Chains actually made a lot of money off of a song they wrote about me, it's just they were so stoned it came out "here comes the rooster" instead of what it was suppose to be. "Here comes the Hughster".......






Always thought of you this way . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2016)

You callin me a mouth breather?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna nap today, been staying up on all my days off, just can't handle it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did the eyecandy already get called back?



No, she left after we told each other "hey".



hdm03 said:


> No; I'm still here.



You come here often?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)

My plans for the day have sort of gone down the proverbial drain.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hey! what i miss


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey! what i miss



Just some mediocre drivel at best, but hey.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 22, 2016)

Afternoon, I'm ready for tomorrow at seben o'clock


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2016)

Oh well, so much for sleeping.  Took 2 sleep aide pills before I left work.  Been up all day.  Wife loves when I lay my Sexy body by the pool . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2016)

I am not by the park/pond in Tifton . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)

Reckon I'll go back and swelter for a while longer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I am not by the park/pond in Tifton . .



But you are wake dreaming of being there?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)

Maybe a cupple mo howas and I'm done for the day. 

Holler later.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go back and swelter for a while longer.



At the Drs?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2016)

Mudd?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2016)

afternoon drivelers!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I am not by the park/pond in Tifton . .


You done had a pond dug at the Park? Great idear!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Mudd?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 22, 2016)

Afternoon all. Headed to the lake today. Taking tomorrow off and maybe Friday too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon drivelers!!



How Dee


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Afternoon all. Headed to the lake today. Taking tomorrow off and maybe Friday too.



You are not going to fish tomorrow or maybe even Friday?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2016)

Got the work done early 
Switchin music gears now dat my day is ovah. 
A glass or three of Deep Eddy's Grapefruit Vodka on ice and some Nitty Gritty goodness.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 22, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Afternoon all. Headed to the lake today. Taking tomorrow off and maybe Friday too.



Wished i was heading to the lake


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2016)

#2 , this hear Deep Eddy's goes down quick.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon drivelers!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> How Dee


 did someone just have a birfday????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2016)

Keebs said:


> did someone just have a birfday????



I give up, did they?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 22, 2016)

It's Bo$$'s birthday today


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2016)

Numero Tres. Esta pomelo Deep Eddy's es la bamba!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> At the Drs?



 



mudracing101 said:


> You done had a pond dug at the Park? Great idear!



 = 



mudracing101 said:


> Wished i was heading to the lake



Let's go, after we get there we'll ax Moon if it's ok.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2016)

# for, fore, four.......4

Whew......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)

Bout quittin time.....over da hump.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout quittin time.....over da hump.



Kick back n set a while. 

Oh, and gitcha some of dis.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)

Miggy on a roll.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Miggy on a roll.



More like a slow sway right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Kick back n set a while.
> 
> Oh, and gitcha some of dis.



Might have to ride up to da likka sto and check dat out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> More like a slow sway right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Might have to ride up to da likka sto and check dat out.



I tell you what. On a hot day like today it goes down real quick like...............too quick like.........like,,,,,,,ya know....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I give up, did they?


it won't let me put enough in to cover your age, so ya just git one good one, Shuggums!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)

Here's one fer ya Amigo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)

Keebs said:


> it won't let me put enough in to cover your age, so ya just git one good one, Shuggums!



Use the X factor.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2016)

Keebs said:


> it won't let me put enough in to cover your age, so ya just git one good one, Shuggums!


Jis for that I'm chargin interest on my birfday hug, so by the time I see ya again it's gonna cost ya extra big hugs...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Here's one fer ya Amigo.


I like that. Looks like some Coon Axes doin some nymph huntin...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like that. Looks like some Coon Axes doin some nymph huntin...



LOL


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2016)

#6 and ain no walkin happenin now. 

It's down to the pinnac....pinnic.......top of the laidimus bacimus tunage. 

I'm outta hea.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 22, 2016)

Got another one down, one more to go


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2016)

Okay, I'm shallow and slightly educated, but I just don't get it???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, I'm shallow and slightly educated, but I just don't get it???



What....you no speakamus Latin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> What....you no speakamus Latin?



Idjitmus maximus...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjitmus maximus...



:roflamus:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> :roflamus:





I wonder if Quack has fount those trucks I linked for him on his egay thread yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wonder if Quack has fount those trucks I linked for him on his egay thread yet?



Probly lookin at'em now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 22, 2016)

the MRI took much longer  than expected for a stupid tear duct. The boy asked me how that loud tunnel went. It was awful. Said he had 4 (while he was living on his on) before his back surgery. Bless him.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wonder if Quack has fount those trucks I linked for him on his egay thread yet?





Jeff C. said:


> Probly lookin at'em now.



probably had to get the speedo off as it was chaffin hem.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> the MRI took much longer  than expected for a stupid tear duct. The boy asked me how that loud tunnel went. It was awful. Said he had 4 (while he was living on his on) before his back surgery. Bless him.



Well? How long we gotta wait for the results?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> probably had to get the speedo off as it was chaffin hem.



If'n he had a speedo on it was chafin his ears.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 22, 2016)

On a lighter note, great evening at the Cafe 356. Pool time and laughter. Good medicine.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 22, 2016)

Miggy done knocked Quack out the park with his zic.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2016)

Wild hair and 2 hours later I'm in the NortJawja mtns.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wild hair and 2 hours later I'm in the NortJawja mtns.



 Sorry to say, but we live closer to the mountains than the beach. H22 always goes South. He doesn't like them big hills.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> the MRI took much longer  than expected for a stupid tear duct. The boy asked me how that loud tunnel went. It was awful. Said he had 4 (while he was living on his on) before his back surgery. Bless him.



Did you ax him if he could just duct tape it?  



gobbleinwoods said:


> probably had to get the speedo off as it was chaffin hem.







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well? How long we gotta wait for the results?



 What ^^^^he said. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> If'n he had a speedo on it was chafin his ears.







mrs. hornet22 said:


> On a lighter note, great evening at the Cafe 356. Pool time and laughter. Good medicine.







gobbleinwoods said:


> Wild hair and 2 hours later I'm in the NortJawja mtns.




 Love a wild hair, spur of the moment trip. Enjoy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)

I washed my rocks.....will post pic tomorrow, Keebs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2016)

I'ma bout to completely lose it, buncha lying butt salesman.  I'm REALLY tired of these guys.




Trust me, they don't wanna see me when I'm mad, nobody wants to see me when I'm mad...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2016)

Okay, so Mz Crickett is employed now, but now real sure what her job is ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> nobody wants to see me when I'm mad...



I do. I bet your thuper thexy when you're mad.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I do. I bet your thuper thexy when you're mad.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I do. I bet your thuper thexy when you're mad.






And then some, I don't turn green like the "Hulk"    I just get nekkid and gross erybody out !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2016)

Da heat.... It's killin me!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2016)

Drunkbro dun let da cat out of the bag... He's calling in sick tomorrow night... Then on vacation all next week!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Drunkbro dun let da cat out of the bag... He's calling in sick tomorrow night... Then on vacation all next week!!!!



drunkbro is getting paid too much

Wonder what lie the salesman told quack?  

Well the coffee is ready


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 23, 2016)

Morning Gobble and Blood. I hope the fish bite today.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 23, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Blood, Gobblin Moonpie, and to the rest of the driveler crew.  Coffee is GOOD this morning too.


Why O' Why did I read back this morning ???????   I should have just shot myself in the foot and fell out of the chair instead of reading all sorts of CRAZY happenings (most of them involved the Saga of Quack and his Truck Hunting exploits).  I sure hope that he gets him a "motor-scooter" soon BUT even then he probably would be riding it around nekkid most of time.  Word on the street is that maybe Quack was a truck salesman in his previous life as he knows most of the "tricks of the trade" involved BUT apparently he didn't study up on the newer type tricks available these days.      

I got me an extra hour or so of much needed sleep this morning because at 8 am, I've got to get busy and do some serious heavy duty work today.  Unfortunately, on Tuesday, I got so sunburned that I look as red as a  steamed lobster.  It was the first time this year that I wore shorts and DANG it was hot on the golf course.  My sunscreen didn't work very well as now I have green Aloe "after sun gel" all over me trying to soothe the pain.   It was the first time that I touched my golf clubs in 23 months and I was as "rusty" as a piece of tin on a 100 year old country barn.   


Gobblin, before I forget, I need for you to send me some of the cooler weather that MUST be up in your mountain cabin area.  I will be glad to pay you for it but it might be on a payment plan!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2016)

Afraid it is not as cool up here as I had hoped.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2016)

mernin daywalkerz


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Afraid it is not as cool up here as I had hoped.




Dang, it sounds like you might also need a 350 lb block of ice and a fan blowing right over the top of it right back towards you as well !!!!  

ps:  You might have to consider tripping and falling into one of those mountain streams multiple times this weekend.     


Blood, you have about got this one completely DONE.  Now go home, take a shower and kick your feet up, then fall soundly asleep for the next several hours.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang, it sounds like you might also need a 350 lb block of ice and a fan blowing right over the top of it right back towards you as well !!!!
> 
> ps:  You might have to consider tripping and falling into one of those mountain streams multiple times this weekend.
> 
> ...



Will fish today and maybe tomorrow morning before the weekend warriors arrive.   May not even stay for the weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2016)

Where I be?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where I be?



drivelland


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 23, 2016)

Good morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2016)

morning wybro


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 23, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where I be?



I give up, where


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I give up, where



You ain no hep.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2016)

Mornin....gonna be a hot one today. Gotta get Jag to work today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2016)

Y'all ever see a critter like this before?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all ever see a critter like this before?





Yep. Don`t let it spit in your eyes. Seriously.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all ever see a critter like this before?



Walking stick.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2016)

Stick bug.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2016)

Yep, call em walkin sticks. Didn't know they could spit though.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all ever see a critter like this before?


yep, but he needs to be in your hand for size ref'rence.........


Nicodemus said:


> Yep. Don`t let it spit in your eyes. Seriously.


I've always heard that........ does it just sting or is it poisonous?

 Mernin Folks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2016)

Well I'll be. I reckon we gotta count the stripes first. 

https://bugmastermobile.wordpress.c...n-spitting-insect-two-striped-walking-sticks/


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep. Don`t let it spit in your eyes. Seriously.


I hope you are kidding... 


Keebs said:


> yep, but he needs to be in your hand for size ref'rence.........
> 
> I've always heard that........ does it just sting or is it poisonous?
> 
> Mernin Folks!



I'm going to leave it alone.... I can't tell which end is the business end! I tip my hat to its impressive shape and camouflage.... One would never see that sucker on a tree or bush!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2016)

Nic wasn't kidding....


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 23, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep. Don`t let it spit in your eyes. Seriously.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well I'll be. I reckon we gotta count the stripes first.
> 
> https://bugmastermobile.wordpress.c...n-spitting-insect-two-striped-walking-sticks/



Good information to know, had never heard that before.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 23, 2016)

So; what would happen if it spit in your eye???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well I'll be. I reckon we gotta count the stripes first.
> 
> https://bugmastermobile.wordpress.c...n-spitting-insect-two-striped-walking-sticks/


good info!


blood on the ground said:


> I hope you are kidding...
> 
> 
> I'm going to leave it alone.... I can't tell which end is the business end! I tip my hat to its impressive shape and camouflage.... One would never see that sucker on a tree or bush!


you mean you can't see it's eyes???  Need my contacts??


hdm03 said:


> So; what would happen if it spit in your eye???


YOU would turn into a leprechaun!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 23, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> So; what would happen if it spit in your eye???



Well, first if it spits on you, it will change your sex.  Then you will go blind within a few minutes and then have to walk around 24/7/365 trying to figure just which bathroom that you are supposed to be using !!!!!  Then before you know it, you will be spending every day with your buds down in the park in Tifton !!!!  




ps:  Sorry but I just couldn't help myself on this one !!!!! 



OK, now I've gotto get to working for about 5 hours or so.  CYL.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well, first if it spits on you, it will change your sex.  Then you will go blind within a few minutes and then have to walk around 24/7/365 trying to figure just which bathroom that you are supposed to be using !!!!!  Then before you know it, you will be spending every day with your buds down in the park in Tifton !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soooo, you're sayin if one of these critters spits in your eyes you have to change your name to Caitlin?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2016)

Keebs said:


> good info!
> 
> you mean you can't see it's eyes???  Need my contacts??
> 
> YOU would turn into a leprechaun!



I can see the eyes... Just didn't know if it was a stinger or a biter... Turns out it's a spitter....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2016)

I didn`t turn into no lepercon, but it felt like somebody poured a good shot of Tobasco sauce in my eyes, and I took a runnin` cussin` fit that would embarrass a lot of good folks. Burned for a good ten minutes or so. Had to wash em out with creek water, and it took a good while before I could see clear again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I didn`t turn into no lepercon, but it felt like somebody poured a good shot of Tobasco sauce in my eyes, and I took a runnin` cussin` fit that would embarrass a lot of good folks. Burned for a good ten minutes or so. Had to wash em out with creek water, and it took a good while before I could see clear again.



Glad you're all better now, Caitlin.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 23, 2016)

Did anyone happen to video that episode, Nic???


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Glad you're all better now, Caitlin.



You got it all wrong bro... That's Nicole!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Did anyone happen to video that episode, Nic???





Weren`t no such thing back then.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2016)

Ya`ll `scuse me. I need to check out the RED button....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I can see the eyes... Just didn't know if it was a stinger or a biter... Turns out it's a spitter....





Nicodemus said:


> I didn`t turn into no lepercon, but it felt like somebody poured a good shot of Tobasco sauce in my eyes, and I took a runnin` cussin` fit that would embarrass a lot of good folks. Burned for a good ten minutes or so. Had to wash em out with creek water, and it took a good while before I could see clear again.


 NOoooooo, that's only if it spit at homotree!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Glad you're all better now, Caitlin.


oh snap!


hdm03 said:


> Did anyone happen to video that episode, Nic???





blood on the ground said:


> You got it all wrong bro... That's Nicole!!!


oh no you di'int!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Weren`t no such thing back then.



The man that drives nails with the palm of his hand!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll `scuse me. I need to check out the RED button....


later guys ya'll on your own, I got work to do...........


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll `scuse me. I need to check out the RED button....



Take it easy big fella.... We just playing


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll `scuse me. I need to check out the RED button....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2016)

Keebs said:


> later guys ya'll on your own, I got work to do...........



Skearedy pepper jelly Queen!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 23, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll `scuse me. I need to check out the RED button....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Skearedy pepper jelly Queen!!!!



Does this mean we can jis call her PJQ from here on out?


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 23, 2016)

Today is my Friday


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2016)

Morning, i thought all day yesteday it was Thursday, just to wake up today and realize its Thursday. Crap.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Skearedy pepper jelly Queen!!!!


 you call yourself "blood on the ground"........... I have a card Nic signed in his own blood............ he's one tuff dude, I ain't gotta watch the carnage he can make!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does this mean we can jis call her PJQ from here on out?


no!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning, i thought all day yesteday it was Thursday, just to wake up today and realize its Thursday. Crap.


 I HATE when I do that!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, i thought all day yesteday it was Thursday, just to wake up today and realize its Thursday. Crap.



Feels good don't it. Now you have an extra day to get the stuff done that you weren't going to do anyway.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2016)

Mornin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2016)

^^^


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2016)

It sucks


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.



hey


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.



Hai!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hai!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2016)

Abunch of googly eyes up in here.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.


 lookatchu!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2016)

Keebs said:


> lookatchu!



Gazuntite....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2016)

Keebs said:


> you call yourself "blood on the ground"........... I have a card Nic signed in his on blood............ he's one tuff dude, I ain't gotta watch the carnage he can make!





Used to be, maybe. Done got crippled up and wore out now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Abunch of googly eyes up in here.


I gave Melissa the googly eyes too. 


Keebs said:


> lookatchu!


Yep.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 23, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Used to be, maybe. Done got crippled up and wore out now.



I was there when you did that!!.........Didn't realize it was that long ago!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I gave Melissa the googly eyes too.
> 
> Yep.



I seen that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2016)

Throw back Thursday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Throw back Thursday.



THAT!!!! Was a few years ago.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Throw back Thursday.



You all look like keepers so none get thrown back.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2016)

Alright... Dun poked the bulldog "Nicole" enough for today... Ticked da pepper jelly Queen awf.... Da messican ain't answering text and Mrs H dun posted up pics from when spot was a puppy.... I'm heading ta bed..... Going to be a long relaxing night without Drunkbro!!!! 
Goodnight folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Alright... Dun poked the bulldog "Nicole" enough for today... Ticked da pepper jelly Queen awf.... Da messican ain't answering text and Mrs H dun posted up pics from when spot was a puppy.... I'm heading ta bed..... Going to be a long relaxing night without Drunkbro!!!!
> Goodnight folks!



sleep tight knowing that the stawlker is lurking.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Alright... Dun poked the bulldog "Nicole" enough for today... Ticked da pepper jelly Queen awf.... Da messican ain't answering text and Mrs H dun posted up pics from when spot was a puppy.... I'm heading ta bed..... Going to be a long relaxing night without Drunkbro!!!!
> Goodnight folks!



Ain't turnt my phone on yet. Gimme a minute.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Glad you're all better now, Caitlin.



Leave my daughter out of this, please. 



mudracing101 said:


> Morning, i thought all day yesteday it was Thursday, just to wake up today and realize its Thursday. Crap.



Look on the bright side, It's Thurstday. 



Nicodemus said:


> Used to be, maybe. Done got crippled up and wore out now.



If that woulda been me I coulda wrote that in bold letters on a 36" poster board. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Throw back Thursday.



I remember that pose, first thing that came to my mind was, "Uh oh, hope Jag don't see KentuckyBowHunter's daughter on the far left side".


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Leave my daughter out of this, please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




One of my `hawks even made that picture.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> One of my `hawks even made that picture.



It's a wonder she didn't keep it. That gal is partial to sharp objects.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 23, 2016)

Looks like somethings changed under Bog and da messicans names


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Looks like somethings changed under Bog and da messicans names



Terms of endearment.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2016)

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Is it Friday yet?



Purt near.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> One of my `hawks even made that picture.



Is that what that smirk smile on her face is? Is she holding it behind her back? 



Wycliff said:


> Looks like somethings changed under Bog and da messicans names



LOL


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2016)

Reckon I'd better get to work, gonna be a scorcher today and could use some rain. 

Happy Thurstday!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Is that what that smirk smile on her face is? Is she holding it behind her back?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL



Holdin it in front of her, up against them camo pants that dark stain and burnt stripes conceals real well.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gazuntite....


thanx you.


Nicodemus said:


> Used to be, maybe. Done got crippled up and wore out now.


I still luvs ya!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> I was there when you did that!!.........Didn't realize it was that long ago!!


the older ya get, faster time flies........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Throw back Thursday.


 great group of wimmiz I like to call *sista's*!!


blood on the ground said:


> Alright... Dun poked the bulldog "Nicole" enough for today... Ticked da pepper jelly Queen awf.... Da messican ain't answering text and Mrs H dun posted up pics from when spot was a puppy.... I'm heading ta bed..... Going to be a long relaxing night without Drunkbro!!!!
> Goodnight folks!


aaawww, I couldn't stay ticked at you if'n I wanted to!


Wycliff said:


> Looks like somethings changed under Bog and da messicans names


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 23, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Is it Friday yet?



It's mine


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2016)

Afternoon all, what's fo dinna ???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> It's mine





Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all, what's fo dinna ???


sammich, doritos and ??ceveechee?? a dish my neighbor made me, it got skrimps in it, you know I love it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Is it Friday yet?


No.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all, what's fo dinna ???


Deer meat manwich burger wiff left ova pulled pork mixed wiff MUSTARD.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all, what's fo dinna ???



Tried to call ya, but Mz Dawn said you was still out


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2016)

Whybro, call me at home . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Holdin it in front of her, up against them camo pants that dark stain and burnt stripes conceals real well.



Ahhh, I thought Nic was referring to Kaintuck's daughter. I see the blade now. Doesn't help that I'm somewhat color blind.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all, what's fo dinna ???



Chikin salit sammich and doritos, can't eat much in this heat. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> No.
> 
> Deer meat manwich burger wiff left ova pulled pork mixed wiff MUSTARD.



You beat me. 

Walked in the house from pickin Jag up from work. He said he wasn't hungry and I knew his day was done. He went to sleep on the couch in about 5 mins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Tried to call ya, but Mz Dawn said you was still out





 I was a sleepy fat white buoy !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2016)

Wife takes off to work, then informs me that a buncha young'uns coming over here swimming.


Now I gotta put on some clothes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife takes off to work, then informs me that a buncha young'uns coming over here swimming.
> 
> 
> Now I gotta put on some clothes.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2016)

Enchilada supremes at the local mexican place


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm going swimming at Quacks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2016)

Gonna go play with a little project, holler later and remember it's Thurstday.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife takes off to work, then informs me that a buncha young'uns coming over here swimming.
> 
> 
> Now I gotta put on some clothes.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 23, 2016)

Uncle Creepy gonna have a busy afternoon.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 23, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Is it Friday yet?


It is for me!!.........Three day weekend coming up!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It is for me!!.........Three day weekend coming up!!


lucky dawg!


havin_fun_huntin said:


>


hey you!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 23, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>





Sup Louie 






Keebs said:


> lucky dawg!
> 
> hey you!




Hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife takes off to work, then informs me that a buncha young'uns coming over here swimming.
> 
> 
> Now I gotta put on some clothes.



LAWD you sound just like H22.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2016)

^^^^^ Yes. I just did that.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 23, 2016)

Well you folks have been busy going to take me a few to reasd back and figure out what went on yesterday other then every guy on here hitting on Mellisa 

Got invited to join the neighbor and do some fishin. Caught a few small walleyes  but nuttin of any real size ( mostly around 12/14 in) but sure was a nice day to join him in a boat ride on the Columbia River  Temp was around 75 with some clouds to just cover up the sun now and then and make it nice to out on the water


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all, what's fo dinna ???



freshly caught trout


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 23, 2016)

So what ya lookin at ya don't think Uncle Stoner goes fishin now and then  and maybe we did get stoned then again maybe not


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 23, 2016)

Beautiful scenery there Stonerbro


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 23, 2016)

Great pics; Uncle Stoner.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2016)

I just got a voice message from Quack.
Glad I didn't answer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just got a voice message from Quack.
> Glad I didn't answer.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Sup Louie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 back atcha!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> ^^^^^ Yes. I just did that.





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Well you folks have been busy going to take me a few to reasd back and figure out what went on yesterday other then every guy on here hitting on Mellisa
> 
> Got invited to join the neighbor and do some fishin. Caught a few small walleyes  but nuttin of any real size ( mostly around 12/14 in) but sure was a nice day to join him in a boat ride on the Columbia River  Temp was around 75 with some clouds to just cover up the sun now and then and make it nice to out on the water


 BEEEEeeeUtiful!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just got a voice message from Quack.
> Glad I didn't answer.


yeah??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2016)

Keebs said:


> back atcha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2016)

Cool pics!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2016)

I saw one @ Home Depot for $99.00 and thought, "heck yeah, that's what I need....an outdoor portable AC".

Well, I had the old fan, miniature irrigation tubing and a fogger/mister head for when I was propagating plants, so I made my own.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2016)

Keebs? later y'all


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2016)

I don't think the Jag trust your invention Chief.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 23, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I don't think the Jag trust your invention Chief.



That's the way he's looking at it


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 23, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> That's the way he's looking at it



Ya noticed he's standing WAYYYYYYYYY back to see how it works also


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I don't think the Jag trust your invention Chief.





Wycliff said:


> That's the way he's looking at it





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Ya noticed he's standing WAYYYYYYYYY back to see how it works also




 

he was standing right in it getting wet, and making it difficult to see the mist, so I asked to move. Didn't even notice him standing way over there when I took the pic....LOL


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2016)

Brewed up some skrimps n grits home style for the little lady this evening. Should warm her tummy after a 12 hour shift at the hospital.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Brewed up some skrimps n grits home style for the little lady this evening. Should warm her tummy after a 12 hour shift at the hospital.



It would be yummy yummy in my tummy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> It would be yummy yummy in my tummy.



Tell me if yo recipe is like my recipe. 

2 cups grits boiled in 8 cups of water w/ plenty of salt, a little milk and about a cup or so of sharp cheddar cheese added at the end. 

1 lb of bacon fried up real crisp in a frying pan. Take the bacon out and crumble it up. 

Next add about 5 green onions chopped up and about 4 cloves of garlic to the bacon grease and clarify it. 

Then take 2 lbs of peeled and deveined skrimps that have been sittin all powdered down in Tony Cachere's and add them to the hot bacon grease. 

About 5 minutes and they're done. I spoon up a good heppin of cheese grits, add about 8 skrimps to the top and dress with the crumbled up bacon and some fresh cut chives. 

Thats how I do it back home style. How you coon axes do it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell me if yo recipe is like my recipe.
> 
> 2 cups grits boiled in 8 cups of water w/ plenty of salt, a little milk and about a cup or so of sharp cheddar cheese added at the end.
> 
> ...



Very similar, Hugh. 

I'll admit though, I'm always lookin for what I call my go to very best shrimp and grits recipe. I've eaten it before at restaurants, just haven't perfected my own version of it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Very similar, Hugh.
> 
> I'll admit though, I'm always lookin for what I call my go to very best shrimp and grits recipe. I've eaten it before at restaurants, just haven't perfected my own version of it.



I like mine jis da way it is, cept I'll add a splash o tobascco to da grits whereas my wife n kid like em skrait up wif da skrimps.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Very similar, Hugh.
> 
> I'll admit though, I'm always lookin for what I call my go to very best shrimp and grits recipe. I've eaten it before at restaurants, just haven't perfected my own version of it.



just like a coon ax to not give away his recipe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like mine jis da way it is, cept I'll add a splash o tobascco to da grits whereas my wife n kid like em skrait up wif da skrimps.



Oh I like them too, just always trying to improve them if possible. I like some Tabasco in mine also. 

Amigo, I've been substituting Paul Prudhomme's cajun spice mixture into many of my recipe's. I believe he has a commercial product, but this is directly from one of his cookbooks before he ever commercialized his product.

Here it is, give it a try sometime.

1 tbs salt plus 1 tsp
1 tbs black pepper
2 tsp onion powder
2 tsp garlic powder
2 tsp ground red pepper (preferably cayenne) I will adjust that if necessary depending on who will be eating
1 tsp white pepper
1 tsp dried thyme leaves


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh I like them too, just always trying to improve them if possible. I like some Tabasco in mine also.
> 
> Amigo, I've been substituting Paul Prudhomme's cajun spice mixture into many of my recipe's. I believe he has a commercial product, but this is directly from one of his cookbooks before he ever commercialized his product.
> 
> ...


May have to give that a shot. Sounds like a good mix. I bet it'd make a good wing rub for some deep fryin too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2016)

^^^ look a dare.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2016)

Jeff C. We first saw them spray fans at the 1996 Olympics. They called em " Cool Zones" Pretty cool what you did.

Miggy got the skrimp n grits looking good.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Terms of endearment.



I see we got banded while I was shleepin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I see we got banded while I was shleepin!



See, it ain't that bad is it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just like a coon ax to not give away his recipe.



There are so many different versions of them I can't decide which is my favorite to be honest. Aren't any that I don't like.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> May have to give that a shot. Sounds like a good mix. I bet it'd make a good wing rub for some deep fryin too.



I can attest to awesome on some fried chikin, Amigo. I do nuggets seasoned with it when I cook red beans and rice. I use it in many recipes.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C. We first saw them spray fans at the 1996 Olympics. They called em " Cool Zones" Pretty cool what you did.
> 
> Miggy got the skrimp n grits looking good.



I had the stuff and thought, "I'll save $99.00 and make my own, Mandy. It works great.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I see we got banded while I was shleepin!



You snooze you lose.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> There are so many different versions of them I can't decide which is my favorite to be honest. Aren't any that I don't like.



I did run across a few that some of them Yankee Chefs got all fru frued up with all manners of veggies and peppers in em and such. 

To me, that ain't low country cookin. Simple and easy and usin what you got is what LCC is all about, at least in my book.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2016)

Fried green maters and squash . .


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2016)

Yall got me wanting Shrimp and Grits.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2016)

Blackened grill chicken.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2016)

pancakes, sausage links, and scrambled eggs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2016)

Nobody's home, but I see Moon peekin in da winder.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> See, it ain't that bad is it?



Not bad at all!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2016)

Morning folks


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 23, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Yall got me wanting Shrimp and Grits.


The heck with that.........Give me some fried green tomatoes, fried squash, and fried okra!!

I done died, and gone to heaven!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The heck with that.........Give me some fried green tomatoes, fried squash, and fried okra!!
> 
> I done died, and gone to heaven!!






Dangit it man, you shoulda dropped by here, that's what was for suppa !!!




Have a good night Bloodbro !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit it man, you shoulda dropped by here, that's what was for suppa !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will do Quack!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 24, 2016)

Good Morning Blood and Moonpie.  Looks mighty lonely in here in this morning for sure.

I thought that I heard the airhorn blowing on Gobblin's 18-wheeler coffee truck BUT it might have been a reaction to some of those Bush's baked beans that I ate last night instead !!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 24, 2016)

Morning EE and Blood. I should have taken today off too. Had some pretty good luck yesterday at the lake.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 24, 2016)

*Cooler of cats.*

Got on em pretty good yesterday.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 24, 2016)

*Cleaned and ready for the grease.*

Pile of good eatin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2016)

Nice haul Moon!!! Morning boys!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks Bllodbro.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 24, 2016)

Moon, I have reading back here and there for the past hour now and I just came back to your photo of fish.  It is MISSING a couple of things in that photo............some HOT grease to fry them in and also some HUSHPUPPIES to eat with them !!!!!!!


Man, I get hungry every time that I look at all of those catfish of your recent catches !!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 24, 2016)

Blood, I hope that you have had a somewhat easier night at work so now you can go home and get some much needed rest.  

Did you miss Drunkbro all night?????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2016)

morning fellow drivelers.

moon has made fish an endangered species again.
bog is ready to be tucked in
EE is needing caffeine
chief, hoq, and miggy have foundered up


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2016)

not at all!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> not at all!



not off at sebn?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2016)

Mornin gents.....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 24, 2016)

Morning Gobble and Chief.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2016)

hey chief and moon


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2016)

Morning gobble, Moon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2016)

Merlin boys.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Merlin boys.



Mornin Amigo.....fixin to head out da door.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2016)

looking like rain here in the mtns.

moaning miggy and chief


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2016)

You're gonna get wet Bobert. 
On a positive note, word for the day; Brexit. 
It's gonna be a good thing.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 24, 2016)

Morning folks.  Caught myself with a few minutes extree so i found my way back home in here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2016)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  Caught myself with a few minutes extree so i found my way back home in here.



drop in more often.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2016)

Home sweet home!!  Redneck Maguiver be a long way from powder springs in his avatar!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 24, 2016)

Yeah i was bud.  They killed my access from my work puter.. So..i have to visit now from the old phone thing when i get a sec...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 24, 2016)

I think this years birthday trip i may ride out to Dallas Tx to that Gas Monkey Garage place to have lunch at his bar and grill.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2016)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I think this years birthday trip i may ride out to Dallas Tx to that Gas Monkey Garage place to have lunch at his bar and grill.



Slap a side cart on and EE will ride shotgun.... In return he will was yo socks (and other garments) every night!! Heck he might even go if you let him ride on the back!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Slap a side cart on and EE will ride shotgun.... In return he will was yo socks (and other garments) every night!! Heck he might even go if you let him ride on the back!



Lol. Every night ??  Shoot thats a 24 hour trip.  I dont slow down to wash socks, im like a man on a mission.

Last year rode to OKC the meet the Street Outlaw Guys, bought t shirts and rode home.  1890 miles in 29 and half hours..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2016)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Lol. Every night ??  Shoot thats a 24 hour trip.  I dont slow down to wash socks, im like a man on a mission.
> 
> Last year rode to OKC the meet the Street Outlaw Guys, bought t shirts and rode home.  1890 miles in 19 and half hours..



Oh EE likes to ride long and hard too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2016)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  Caught myself with a few minutes extree so i found my way back home in here.



Well lookee what the dog drug up....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2016)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Lol. Every night ??  Shoot thats a 24 hour trip.  I dont slow down to wash socks, im like a man on a mission.
> 
> Last year rode to OKC the meet the Street Outlaw Guys, bought t shirts and rode home.  1890 miles in 19 and half hours..



I say, I say.. slow down boy! You got to stop son..  an smell the roses!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 24, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well lookee what the dog drug up....


Yeah buddy..  They aint put me down yet.. Yet being the key word there.     


blood on the ground said:


> I say, I say.. slow down boy! You got to stop son..  an smell the roses!!!



Depends on the trip..  Some trips are for sight seeing, others for sake of saying, yeah, i did that...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I say, I say.. slow down boy! You got to stop son..  an smell the roses!!!



He rides with an IV pouch on a stand filled with Monster Energy Drink.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 24, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He rides with an IV pouch on a stand filled with Monster Energy Drink.



How didja know that.. But its NOS energy drink.. And make my coffee with red bull instead of water for those days i need an extree kick.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2016)

Mernin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2016)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> How didja know that.. But its NOS energy drink.. And make my coffee with red bull instead of water for those days i need an extree kick.



RMG on his epic round trip rides.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2016)

Morning!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!



morning PJQ.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> RMG on his epic round trip rides.



 more than all jacked up on mountain dew!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2016)

Mornin y'all! Just a quick drive by!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2016)

HAI!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The heck with that.........Give me some fried green tomatoes, fried squash, and fried okra!!
> 
> I done died, and gone to heaven!!



Heck yeah 



Moonpie1 said:


> Got on em pretty good yesterday.



Awesome!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning PJQ.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> RMG on his epic round trip rides.





mudracing101 said:


> Morning!


 Hey you!


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! Just a quick drive by!


slow down there!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2016)

Mornin

It's my FRIDAY!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> It's my FRIDAY!


 Mine TOOOooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> It's my FRIDAY!



Heyyyyy, how bout that. Mine three...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HAI!!!


quit looking at me like that!



Crickett said:


> Heck yeah
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!


Hey Crickett.


Keebs said:


> Hey you!
> 
> slow down there!


Hey Keebs.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> It's my FRIDAY!


Mine too, finally!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2016)

Wish I was a dayshifter!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Wish I was a dayshifter!!!!



Instead of a shape shifter?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2016)

Ladies, my regards...

Just cleaned a mess of Kinchafoonee Creek bream for supper, and fixin` to shuck, silk, and blanch about a bushel of Ambrosia sweet corn. That stuff know it`s good too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2016)

This one's 'bout done . .


'Morning friends !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2016)

What's fo dinna ???




Toasted cheese, fried egg, bacon sammich.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 24, 2016)

Hey there ,hi there, ho there we're as happy as can be 

no  real reason just happy

Hi 065 today lots of wind and clouds hope they dump some rain.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey there ,hi there, ho there we're as happy as can be
> 
> no  real reason just happy
> 
> Hi 065 today lots of wind and clouds hope they dump some rain.



no real reason to be happy?   hungry?   Living the good life in a beautiful location.

hope you get some rain.   Had lots of wind this morning but the rain bypassed me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This one's 'bout done . .
> 
> 
> 'Morning friends !!!



yes it is about done.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2016)

quack, how was the pool party/stawlking yesterday?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2016)

I wonder if semi will show back up and finish this one and start another?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2016)

mudd?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2016)

dangit


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2016)

Hey....time to find something to devour, I mean eat.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2016)

Another manwich burger wiff MUSTARD here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Another manwich burger wiff MUSTARD here.



Pizza with chipotle sauce hera.

Jag's birthday today!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2016)

Happy Birthday Jag!!!  Pretty cool that him and KyDawg have the same birthday!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2016)

Happy Birthday JAG!!!!!


Tell him I said HBD and I love him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Happy Birthday Jag!!!  Pretty cool that him and KyDawg have the same birthday!



He said for you to let him know if you need anything, anything at all and whatnot.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Birthday JAG!!!!!
> 
> 
> Tell him I said HBD and I love him.



Will do, Mandy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2016)

Improved the mist fan, added 2 more mister heads, That thing puts out some mega mist now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2016)

Happy Day to da JAG !!  Pass this on Chiefbro!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2016)

Tell Jag we said happy birthday, from us here in Southwest Georgia, Jeff.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 24, 2016)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Jag!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Happy Day to da JAG !!  Pass this on Chiefbro!!!





Nicodemus said:


> Tell Jag we said happy birthday, from us here in Southwest Georgia, Jeff.




Will do friends, he'll appreciate it from the forum family, I can garowntee it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank I'll hava drank.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Jag!



28 years young today Moon, makin me feel old.

Thank ya, sir.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2016)

Start up a new one Chief !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2016)

bingbangboom


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 24, 2016)

Close it!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 24, 2016)

Out


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 24, 2016)

Now


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 24, 2016)

I win!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 24, 2016)

Yay!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2016)

eyegotcha


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 24, 2016)

Done!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 24, 2016)

Whoo!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2016)

grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> 28 years young today Moon, makin me feel old.
> 
> Thank ya, sir.



He's a lot younger than KyDawg!


----------

